# Taverne zum gegrillten Stachelschwein



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

_...ein neu Errichtetes Gebaeude. Es ist nicht sehr gross, doch davor steht ein riesiges, buntes Schild.
Eure Neugier ist geweckt, und als ihr naeher kommt, entziffert ihr die grosse Schrifttafel:
"Zum GEgRilltEn StachElschwEin"
Ihr tretet ein in die Taverne, die leich auf den ersten Blick gemuetlich und still erscheint...nach orcischem Masstab.
Pelze liegen auf dem Boden, und an einer Wand haengt ein riesiges Schaufelhauer - Geweih, was eine kleine Sehenswuerdigkeit ist, da diese Tiere sehr weit von hier leben.
Ein Orc steht hinter dem Tresen steht ein grossgewachsener Orc, mit starken Muskeln, aber bereits sichtlich gealtert.
Er stellt gemuetlich die sauberen Kruege auf, waehrend er leise ein altes Kriegslied summt.
_



ooc: Woran die anderen beiden Themen gescheitert sind,versuch ich zu schaffen: Rollenspiel, das "lebensecht" ist, was bedeutet, dass Orcs und andere Hordler gespielt werden, die keine Superhelden sind, sondern eben Personen, die in einem Gasthaus anzutreffen sind - Muede Arbeiter, Herumlungerer, Soldaten, die sich mal entspannen wollen, alte Krieger, die ihren alten Zeiten nachtrauern, oder der eine oder andere Taschendieb oder Betrueger. 
Wer versucht, das Rollenspiel zu behindern, indem er Superhelden erschafft, wird von den anderen einfach ignoriert.
Nur Hordler erlaubt (Kein Wunder, in der Hauptstatt der Orc) Smilies und Abkuerzungen die nicht von den Charakteren verwendet werden koennen unerwuenscht.

Vorstellung wie Immer
Name:
Rasse:
Geschlecht:
Berufung:
Aussehen:
Besonderheiten:
ooc off

Name: Groshtok
Rasse: Orc
Geschlecht: Maennlich
Berufung: Barkeeper, inhaber der Taverne, ehemaliger Fähnrich
Aussehen: Alt, aber kraeftig gebaut, schwarze Haare in 2 Schoepfen zusammengebunden, erste graue Haare
Besonderheiten: Hat sehr vieles Gesehen, nicht leicht aus der Ruhe zu bringen, kann aber Streitstiffter und zu sehr besoffene Individuen rauswerfen, dazu reicht seine Kraft noch.

*Der Orc wartet auf Besucher*


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Dezember 2009)

Name: Gorn Donnerhuf
Rasse: Taure
Geschlecht: Männlich
Berufung:Wache von Donnerfels aber zurzeit vom Dienst freigestellt
Aussehen: Normal groß.Für einen Tauren stark gebaut. Schwarzes Fell. Immer ein fröhliches Lächeln auf dem Gesicht und hat eine Narbe am linken Bein (verdammte gnome!) 
Besonderheiten: So gut wie immer gut gelaunt. Geht nie ohne seinen Streitkolben aus dem Haus... bzw. Zelt. Hat für jeden ein offenes Ohr
ooc off

*Kommt in die Taverne rein*
Ahhh.... das ist sie also.
*Setzt sich an einen Tisch*
Hey,Barkeeper. Habt ihr hier ein gutes Bier?


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

"Und wie! Wird von den beseten Braumeistern geliefert... und angeblich stammt das Rezept von Chen!" *Allein der klang, wie er den Namen ausspricht laesst das beste erwarten*
*Schenkt ein und reicht das Bier dem Tauren*


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Dezember 2009)

"Genau das was ich jetzt brauche!"
*Trinkt den Becher Bier mit einem Schluck aus*
"Meine letzten Tage waren alles andere als einfach...zum Glück hab ich nun für einige Zeit Urlaub und versuche mich hier in Orgrimmar zu entspannen"


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

*Lacht leise und kurz*
"Was ist es denn, Jungerchen?  So schlimm koennen doch ein paar Wachengaenge nicht sein, oder steigt etwa die Anzahl der Verbrechen wieder?"


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Dezember 2009)

"Wenn ihr wüßtest."
*Seufzt kurz*
"Diese verdammten Zentauren werden immer aufdringlicher und seit 3 Wochen verschwinden immer wieder Vorräte."
"Aber das braucht mich jetzt nichtmehr zu interessieren. In Donnerfels haben wir genug fähige Wachen die unsere geliebte Stadt beschützen."
"Erzählt mal, ist irgendwas Spannendes in letzter Zeit passiert?"


----------



## skyline930 (21. Dezember 2009)

Name: Gardal
Rasse: Ork
Geschlecht: m
Berufung: Dieb
Aussehen: Hellgrüne Haut, schwarzes Haar, nicht sehr kräftig gebaut, hat 2 Dolche an der Seite, die grünlich schimmern, leichte Lederrüstung mit kapuze in einer schwärzlich-grauen Farbe, etwas zerlumpt
Besonderheiten: meisterlich im Umgang mit Dolchen, sehr vorsichtig und aufmerksam
_OOC-Edit: zum ersten ma im RP-Forum, war das jetzt so schlecht das alle RPler jetzt schreiend im Kreis rumlaufen, dass hier nix kommt? xD_
ooc off

*Ein düster blickender Ork kommt in die Taverne rein, und schaut sich um, während er zu einem Tisch geht"
Hm..
*Er schaut sich nochmal vor dem Setzen um, und zieht seine Kapuze ab*
Barkeeper, bring mir'n Bier..


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

*Lacht leise*
"Kommt schon.
Feuerbrau oder Donnerbier?
Und mach ja keinen aerger, so wie du ausschaust,  ich bin vielleich ein alter Greis, aber ich weiss immernoch mit einer Axt umzugehen, wenn jemand Unruhe stiftet"

*Zum Tauren* 
"Ich hoerte in letzter Zeit haeufen sich die uebergriffe auf Karavanen von seiten der Harpyen...wegen den verdammten Viechern hab ich schon eine Ladung erstklassigen Speis und Trank verloren!"
*Streicht nachdenklich seinen Bart, waehrend er auf die antwort von Gardal wartet*
*Wieder zum Tauren* 
"Die Neuigkeiten aus dem Norden sind beunruhigend..ich bin jetzt leider zu alt, um naeheres herauszufinden, aber in der Eiskrone, den hoechsten Gipfeln von *Ehrfuerchtig* Northend rekutieren die Argentumstreiter unglaublich viele Sodaten - irgendetwas stimmt dort nicht."


----------



## skyline930 (21. Dezember 2009)

Feuerbrau
*lässt ein paar Silbermünzen auf den Tisch fallen*
*fängt an zu grinsen* Keine Sorge, mit dir möchte ich mich nicht anlegen.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

*Schon freundlicher, schiebt den randvollen Krug dem Orc rueber*
"Und, was bringt euch in mein Bescheidenen Laden? ?"


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (21. Dezember 2009)

Name: Kazraghor
Rasse: Goblin (Ich hoffe das stört euch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Geschlecht: m
Berufung: Fernhändler und Hobbyingenieur
Aussehen: Eine für Goblins ungewöhnlich hellgrüne Haut, eine dickbeschichtete rote Lederrüstung. Eines seiner Ohren steht spitz hoch, das Andere hängt etwas herab, die linke Hand ist schwarz und wirkt verstümmelt.
Besonderheiten: Leicht vergesslich, hat aber dennoch ein gutes Gehör für alles und interessiert sich besonders für Gerüchte und Geschichten aus aller Welt.

/ooc off

* Eine kleine Gestalt in einen schwarzen Mantel gehüllt betritt die Taverne und dreht sich am Eingang noch einmal um, nach Verfolgern Ausschau haltend*
* Nimmt darauf seine Kaputze ab und gibt den leicht verunzierten Kopf frei an dem noch Metallspäne hängen*
* Sieht sich kurz um und bewegt sich daraufhin zum Tisch des Tauren und nimmt neben ihm Platz*
' Es macht dem werten herren doch nichts aus wenn ich ihm gesellschaft leiste oder? '
*Dabei etwas leicht am keuchen*


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Dezember 2009)

*Beäugt den anderen Orc misstrauisch*
*Wendet sich an den Wirt*
"Erinnert mich nicht dran. Diese verdammten Harpyen sind ziemlich störend. Aber einige unserer jüngeren Brüder kümmern sich um diese Plage"
*Nimmt noch einen Schluck aus seinem Becher*
"Ihr habt recht. Ich frage mich wirklich was dort oben los ist.
*Er macht eine kurze Pause*
Gerüchten zufolge soll sich der "Lich König" auf einen großen Kampf mit der Geißel vorbereiten. Ich bin froh das ich nicht dort hin befördert wurde...*Er Schnaubt* Gegen diese Untoten möchte ich nicht kämpfen.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

ooc: Nein kein Problem, Goblins sind ja nicht seltene Gaeste (Auch wenn sie einem immer was andrehen wollen, was dann in die luft geht, stimmts *zwinker*? ooc off

*Mit einemfluechtigen Grinsen"
"Willkommen werter Gast - was soll es sein? Warum so hastig?"


----------



## skyline930 (21. Dezember 2009)

Irgendwo muss ich ja etwas trinken.
*Zum Tauren*
Nun, ich schon. Dabei ließe sich bestimmt ein hübsches Sümmchen Gold verdienen..


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Dezember 2009)

*Er guckt den Goblin an*
"Natürlich nicht! Solange ihr uns nicht in die Luft sprengt."
*Er lacht*
"Setzt euch."


----------



## skyline930 (21. Dezember 2009)

*beäugt den Goblin misstrauisch*
"Ich hoffe dir folgt nicht die gesamte Wachmannschaft von Orgrimmar?" *mehr zu sich selbst* "Das hätte mir noch gefehlt"


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Dezember 2009)

*Wendet sich an den Orc*
"ihr seid lustig. Selbst die aussicht auf 4 Kodos und ein eigenes großes Zelt in Donnerfels würden mich nicht dorthin bringen."

ooc
mir fällt grade auf, ich hab meinen namen vergessen 
ich habs eben editiert


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

*Wendet sich wieder zum Tauren, und wirkt sehr interessiert*
"Verdammt, gegen eine seiner Ausgeburten der Hoelle hab ich schon mal gekaempft...Dagegen war sogar der Teufelshund ein leichter Gegner, und ein einziges zusammengeflicktes Monstrum hat 2 von uns umgebracht...und mir ne lange eiternde Wunde hinterlassen"
*Sein Blick wird wieder heller*
"Aber das war es wert. Es war der beste kampf meines Lebens *leiser* und leider der letzte richtige. Du bist mir symphtisch Jungerchen, das geht aufs Haus"


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (21. Dezember 2009)

' Etwas Met wäre kein schlechter Anfang '
*Blickt noch einmal um sich um sicherzugehen*
' Ganz ehrlich, ich denke ich habe mich eines Verbrechens schuldig gemacht. Neugierig wie ich bin habe ich die Apparatur eines reisenden Gnoms begutachtet und wollte sie testen '
' Nunja. das ganz war in der Nähe der ewigen Warte, also ein Stücken entfernt. Sekunden später bin ich aus großer Höhe mitten auf die Echoinseln geknallt '
' Daraufin hab ich mich natürlich schleunigst aus dem Staub gemacht. Dumm nur, dass ich den Gnom direkt hinter mir ließ, denn ich hatte ihn scheinbar mit dorthin verfrachtet.'
' Ich denke sollten die Trolle seinen Schädel nicht konservieren, werde ich wohl oder übel mit seiner Rache in Kontakt kommen'
*Lacht künstlich und stellt sein Lächeln sekundenschnell wieder ein*
' Ich hasse Gnome...'


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

"Ich glaube nicht das hier auch nur irgendjemand Gnome mag" *lacht laut*
"Edler Honigwein, von unseren Freunden aus Mulgore!" *Reicht den ueberlaufenden Krug den Goblin*
"Macht 3 Silberstuecke*


----------



## skyline930 (21. Dezember 2009)

*Grinst wieder*
Typisch, immer diese verrückten Erfinder..


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Dezember 2009)

*Guckt den Orc mit großen Augen an*
"ihr habt wirklich gegen so einen Untoten gekämpft? Meinen Respekt habt ihr auf jedenfall"
"Der schwerste Kampf meines lebens war damals vor 2 jahren ... dieser verdammte Gnom! Sie sind so klein und flink das man sie kaum trifft. Diese unschöne Narbe am bein hab ich von ihm."
"Danke für das Getränk."
Ich muss euch nun verlassen"
*Er verabschiedet sich von jedem."


occ
bin weg
viel spaß noch


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2009)

*Lacht noch staerker*
"Verrueckt liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters, fuer einen Goblin ist er noch ganz normal" *verschuettet sogar ein wenig Bier*

*Verabschiedet sich vom Tauren*
"Besuch meine Gaststaette bald wieder, junger Krieger"

*Zu den anderen* 
"Ich muss euch leider mitteilen, dass der Schankraum jetzt nicht mehr bedient wird, es ist Ruhezeit. Wer sich ein Zimmer mieten moechte, tut es bitte jetzt, ansonsten verlaesst ihr bitte das Haus. Beehrt uns bald wieder"


Ooc: Muss jetzt off^^ morgen nach 13 Uhr wieder? ooc off


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (21. Dezember 2009)

' Gold hab ich genug '
*Reicht dem Wirt die Silberstücke*
' Ihr habt es gut und könnt noch fröhlich sein. dank meiner Neugier werde ich von meinen Mitbrüdern vermutlich verstoßen werden'
' Ihr müsst wissen, sie halten ebenso wenig von Gnomen wie ein Orc es tun mag. Interesse an gnomischer Ingenieurskunst ist eine Todsünde'
* Nimmt den Honigwein und nippt leicht daran*
' Gottseidank nicht so ein Gesöff, wie damals bei den Zandalari. Wenn ich nur daran denke...'
*Schüttelt sich leicht*


----------



## skyline930 (21. Dezember 2009)

*brummt nachdenklich etwas, und schreckt plötzlich auf*
Verflucht! 
*Zu dem Wirt*
Auf Wiedersehen.
*Spurtet zur Tür, und ist bevor die Tür zugeschlagen ist schon mit der Dunkelheit verschmolzen*

OOC:
Wenn ich es nicht vergesse mache ich morgen gerne mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (21. Dezember 2009)

*Trinkt seinen Honigwein in einem Zug aus*
' Verschwenden tuen Goblins nie etwas'
' Wenn ihr schließt werde ich mich anderen Geschäften widmen. Orgrimmar ist voller Überraschungen und die Nacht ist noch jung'
' Vielleicht fällt mir auch noch etwas gegen diesen lästigen Gnom ein'
*Lacht hinterhältig, wirft sich die Kapuze über und verlässt die Taverne*


----------



## Jabaa (21. Dezember 2009)

/ooc naja auf ein drittes nur schade das Nur hordis gehen. naja für mich kein ding /ooc

Name: Varljin
Rasse: Troll
Geschlecht: Männlich
Berufung: Ehemaliger Kriegsraptorenausbilder nun ein einsamer Weltenerkunder
Aussehen: Blaue leicht grünliche haut, eine schwarze lederhose sowie eine braune lederweste. 
Eine Kette aus Raptorzähnen. Rote abstehende haare sowie eien roten bart. Durchnittliche Hauer die am kiefer nach oben gehen   (ähnlich wie bei einem orc nur länger). Trägt ein verziertes schwert was in der mitter der klinge abgebrochen ist und eine Peitsche die er auch als waffe nutzen kann.
Besonderheiten: Sehr gelassen und für jeden spaß zu haben. Leichte alkohol sucht was seine sinne allerdings keines wegs beeinträchtigt...
Humpelt ein wenig auf linken seite wo eine große Bisswunde zu sehen ist.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

ooc: Um zu verhindern, dass ich als barkeeper immer da sein muss:
wenn ich laenger (nach eigenem ermessen) nicht da bin, ist Grostok irgendwo in den oberen zimmern oder sonstwo, und statt ihm sein Aushilfsarbeiter, ein junger Troll. 
ooc off

*Der Orc oeffnet die das grosse, massive Schloss an der Tuer, und geht dann essen. Bald sollten die ersten Gaeste wieder da sein*


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (22. Dezember 2009)

*Öffnet die Tür langsam und zittrig*
' Keuch...Hust...'
* Leicht geschwärzt, mit verbrannten Stellen am ganzen Körper setzt sich der Goblin an den Tisch, an dem zuvor der Orc gesessen hatte*
* Die Luft um ihn riecht leicht angebrannt. Eine schwelige und leicht blutende Wunde an seinem Ohr deutet auf ein unerfreuliches Ereignis hin*
' Barkeeper, hättet ihr vielleicht irgendetwas starkes? oder noch besser.... etwas betäubendes? '


----------



## Jabaa (22. Dezember 2009)

*Ein troll kommt herein*

*Seid gegrüßt kleiner grüner freund*
*Wieder etwas in die luft geflogen?*

*Könntet ihr mir ein bier bringen oder vieleicht mojo barkeeper?*

*Krahmt aus seiner tasche ein kleines leder bpndel*
*öffnet dieses und darin ist eine grünliche masse*

*Nehmt euch ein bisschen davon es reinigt die wunde und hilft bei der heilung*
*Mehr kann ich euch momentan nicht anbieten...*
*Muss erst wieder nachrüsten gehen*
*lacht*


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (22. Dezember 2009)

*Nimmt die Paste mit einem Lächeln entgegen*
' Vielen Dank der Herr. Ich kenne diese Masse zwar nicht aber solange sie nicht aussieht wie Kodomist kann sie ja gar nicht schädlich sein'
* Lacht aus voller Kehle und verschluckt sich...hustend*
' Naja wie das passiert ist, ist wieder einmal eine lange Geschichte'
' Ich saß wieder einmal an einer neuen Apparatur, für die ich allerdings eine gewisse Aktivierungsenergie benötigte'
' Also spurtete ich in das Auktionshaus um zu sehen ob eventuell eine Batterie oder ein Katalysator zum Verkauf steht. Doch leider wurde ich enttäuscht.'
' Traurig wie ich war begab ich mich zurück zu meiner Erfindung und traf unterwegs einen Schamanen und da kam mir die Idee!'
' Ein Kettenblitz zur Aktivierung meiner Erfindung. Es lief alles gut der Kettenblitz brachte die Maschine zum Laufen...doch leider ist der Blitz wohl übergesprungen... auf mich..'
' Und heute erinnere ich mich, was mein alter Trollfreund aus Kindertagen erzählt hat: "Leg dich nicht mit dem Vodoo an...maan" '
' Das werd ich mir wohl zu Herzen nehmen müssen'
*Streicht sich die Masse vorsichtig auf die Wunde an seinem Ohr*


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

*Reicht den beiden sein bestes und Staerkstes Donnerechsenwurz-Bier*
*Zum Goblin* "Wir hatten auch einen erfinder der Goblins in unserem Team... moege er in ruhe Frieden, den hats vor dem ersten Kampf in die Luft gekagt" *Lacht bitter*
"Ab morgen kann ich euch leider keine Gesellschaft leisten, ich wurde zu einem Vetaranen-Treffen im Eschental gerufen, und in dieser Zeit vertritt mich mein Freund Jo`ko." *Seufzt* "Die Zeiten sind duester, und ich kann nicht an die Front...schrecklich'


----------



## Deck5 (22. Dezember 2009)

occ
Name:Findron
Geschlecht:männlich
Rasse:blutelf
Klasse:paladin
Aussehen:Schlank Groß LAng blonde haare narbe über dem auge(frisch)
Charakter:Ruhig und zurückziehend fasst schon schüchternd
ich hoffe ihr seid nicht sauer weil ich hier auch mitmisch keine angst ich habe nur einen kleinen heilzauber occ off*

*die tür geht auf und ein blutelf paladin kommt herein*
Wirt könnte ich bitte ein starkes met haben? 
*geht zum hintesten platz am hintersten tisch um die anderen nicht zu stören *


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

"Warum so schuechtern mein Herr, setz dich zu uns" *Schenkt aus einer Flasche Met ein*
"Kann ich sehr empfehlen, stammt aus dem gruenen Mulgore!"


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (22. Dezember 2009)

*seufzt*
' Als ich das letzte Mal in Mulgore war sahs noch nicht so schön aus wie heutzutage '
' Die Zentauren sind nicht nur heute sondern auch damals eine Plage gewesen '
*schaut leicht abwesend aus dem Fenster und schreckt dann hoch*
' Sagt, Blutelf. Wie kommt die Narbe über eurem Auge zustande? Wieder mal einen Konflikt mit den werten Vettern gehabt? '
*Lacht amüsiert, aber freundlich*


----------



## Deck5 (22. Dezember 2009)

ähm .. vielen dank ich bin gerade erst angekommen ich komme aus dem immersang wald 
ich bin zum ersten mal hier *sthet auf und setzt sich zu den anderen*
ich wusste nicht wie ich mich verhalten soll und dachte es wäre das beste mich nach hinten zu setzen
danke das met schmekt sehr gut


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

*Grinst munter, die Bemerkung des Blutelfen machte ihn zufrieden*
*Wendet sich zum Goblin*
"Das mit den Zentauren kannst du laut sagen! Diese Barbarischen Viecher haben weder vernunft noch irgendetwas, was man auch annaehernd intillegenz nennen koennte."
*Blickt zur Axt, die hinter ihm auf der Wand haengt*
"Aber ich und meine Freunde haben damals gute Kaempfe gehabt, obwohl diese Plage einfach nicht ausgerottet werden kann...sie kommen immer wieder"


----------



## Deck5 (22. Dezember 2009)

*erschrick da er etwas in gedanken versunken war*
was ähm... naja gerade eben ich wollte ein paar kräuter sammeln um mir ein paar heiltränke zu machen aber ich habe nicht aufgepasst und dann hat ein raptor mich angegrifen zum glück kann ich mich heilen sonst wäre ich jetzt tot


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

*Murmelt* "Ihr besitzt heilfaehigkeiten? Ihr waert sicher willkommen bei den Truppen der Horde, denn soweit ich informiert wurde mangelt es gerade an Sanitaetern und Feldaerzten..."


----------



## Deck5 (22. Dezember 2009)

*seufzt*ja bloß leider kann ich erst einen und der ist recht schwach ich muss noch ein bisschen lehre haben bevor ich die krieger der horde heilen kann


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

*Schubst den Paladin freundschaftlich, aber kraeftig*
"Wirst es schon schaffen."


----------



## Deck5 (22. Dezember 2009)

vielen dank *lächelt kurz*
aber ich denke nicht so wirklich manchmal wennn ich jemanden heilen will tut es demjenigen weh ich habe noch viel zu lernen ich denke wird wohl noch 30-40 jahre dauern


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

*Erstaunt*
"Das ist aber eine lange Zeit, oder ist das bei euch Elfen anders? Vor 40 Jahren war ich gerade mal Rekrut...."


----------



## Deck5 (22. Dezember 2009)

ja etwas ich meine wir haben noch ein bisschen macht vom weltenbaum weiß aber nicht ob mir meine mutter da einen streich gespielt hat ich bin immoment 20 und wir werden durschnittlich 120 jahre alt


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (22. Dezember 2009)

*Lacht mit einem leicht spöttischen Unterton*
' Ja es ist bei den Elfen anders...ganz anders '
' Die meisten Elfen waren besessen von der Magie des Sonnenbrunnes und haben diese aufgesaugt, wie eine Droge '
' Genau aus diesem Grund haben sie ihr langes und unsterbliches Leben erhalten '
' Doch es gibt auch von Natur aus sehr langsam alternde Kreaturen '
' Du solltest nicht immer nur von Orcs und Menschen ausgehen. Sie sind besonders kurzlebig, lernen aber in dieser Zeit umso mehr '
*Verzieht angewidert das Gesicht*
' Habe ich die Menschen gerade gelobt? Der Blitz möge mich treffen! Obwohl...der letzte hat mir schon gereicht..'
*Betrachtet den Blutelfen eindringlich*
' Deine Ausbildung ist tatsächlich noch nicht abgeschlossen, das sieht man dir an '
' Doch was genau tust du dann hier und nicht in deinen ruhigen Wäldern? '

/ooc on
Deck sei so gut und erfinde nicht irgendwelche Sachen. Elfen haben ein sehr langes Leben vor sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/ooc off


----------



## Deck5 (22. Dezember 2009)

occ ja sorry dachte das wäre wirklich so sag du mir die ungefähre zahl und ich richte mich danach hab null ahnung von wow geschichte occ off
*nicht mehr so netter ton* kannst du das bitte lassen wir wussten nicht das wir abhänig waren wir haben es wahrscheinlich zu verallgemeinert
um auf deine frage zurückzukommen ich denke ich bin nocht nicht stark genug um gegen die geißel in den geisterlanden zu kämpfen daher trainiere ich lieber noch gegen wilde tiere etwas daamit ich stärker werde


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

*Der Taure kommt in die Bar*
"Ich grüße euch. Hättet ihr wieder ein gutes Bier für mich Orc?"


----------



## Deck5 (22. Dezember 2009)

*er erschrikt als er den tauren sieht da er noch nie einen mit einem gesprochen hatte und geht langsam zurück zu seinem ersten platz*


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

"Warum guckt ihr denn so?"
*Lacht*
"Ihr habt wohl noch nie einen tauren gesehen..."


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

*Reicht den Jungen Tauren ein Feuerbrau*
"Hey Junge!"
*Denkt kurz nach*
"Wie lange bleibst du noch hier bevor du wieder nach Donnerfels zurrueckkehrst?"


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

"Ahh....danke für das Bier."
"Mann gab mir 2 Monate Zeit um ein bisschen Urlaub zu machen."
*Nippt an seinem Bier*
"Mein Name ist übrigens Gorn Donnerhuf. Und Eurer?"


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

"Grostok, Sohn von Krotan.
Unglaublich...du bist ein richtiger Glueckspilz, Gorn. Zu meiner Zeit hab ich von einer so langen Dienstpause nicht einmal erhofft... ich glaub sie wird dir gut tun."


ooc: Es ist wohl nicht verhinderbar, dass man ab und zu Charakter wechselt, denn wer ist schon ueber einen Langen Zeitraum hinweg dauerhaft in einer Taverne (Wochen, ok, aber Monate...) ausser dem Personal ooc off


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

"Normalerweise hätte ich auch nicht frei bekommen, aber seit einiger Zeit wollen immer mehr junge Tauren sich beweisen." 
*Nimmt einen tiefen Schluck aus seinem Becher*
"Ohja...der Urlaub wird mir gut tun"
"Wie seid ihr eigentlich an diese Bar gekommen?"


occ: joa... machen wir schon irgendwie occ off


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

"Naja, nach der Wunde, die ich im Kampf mit dem...Ding, wie heisst nennt man es nochmal, achja, Flickwerkkonstrukt, konnte ich nichtmehr in der Truppe bleiben, da ich sie sonst zu sehr aufhalten wuerde.
Obwohl ich sehr verweifelt war, hab ich mich an den Gedanken gewoehnt, kein Krieger mehr zu sein, und mich fuer ein ruhiges Leben entschieden. Da ich als Soldat wenig Zeit hatte, Geld zu verpassen, hat sich genug angesammelt um das Haus hier zu mieten. Mit meinem Geld wurde der Bau bezahlt, und ich darf diesen Teil nun nutzen."
*Laechelt*
"Und ich bin zufrieden mit damit"


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

*Guckt sich sie Bar nochmal genau an*
"Ihr wart bestimmt ein sehr guter Kämpfer. Und ich muss sagen das ihr eine wirklich schöne Bar habt."
*Lächelt Grostok zu*
"Habt ihr hier auch was zu Essen?"


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

"Sicher doch, ich hab sogar einen Koch angestellt"
Was solls den sein, Ich kann Eberrippchen mit Weinsauce empfehlen, und vom Suessen Kaktusfrucht-Salat"
*Denkt kurz nach*
"Ab morgen bin ich leider weg, als Ex-Faehnrich wurde ich zu einer Besprechung gerufen...moechtest du dir villeicht ein wenig dazuverdienen und meinem Gehilfen ein wenig an der Bar helfen? Er ist n tuechtiger Bursche, aber ich bin mir nich sicher ob er alleine auskommt. Ich bin 6 Tage weg, und ich waere sehr gluecklich ueber deine Hilfe"
*Seufzt* "Ich wuerde mir sonst sorgen um meine Bar machen, denn kaum ist keiner mit ein wenig Kraft da, schon kriecht ueberall dieser Abschaum aus den Loechern, Taschendiebe, Saufbolde und anderes Ungezifer."


----------



## Deck5 (22. Dezember 2009)

*fängt zögerlich an zu sprechen*
ä-ä-ähm es tut mmir leid bloß ich habe bisher noch nie einen tauren aus nächster nähe gesehen 
k-k-könnte ich bitte ein paar eberippchen in weinsauce haben ??
*der magen knurrt und dem elf ist es sichtlich peinlich*


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

"Die Eberrippchen hören sich doch ganz gut an."
*Leckt seine Lippen*
"Ich weiß nicht....."
"Ok, Ich werde eurem Gehilfen ein bisschen aushelfen und aufpassen das hier nichts zu bruch geht."


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

*Geht ins Hinterzimmer, aus dem gewaltig Rauch fliegt*
*Als er wieder drinnen ist*
"Kommt in kuerze. Die Eberripchen sind schon fast fertiggeroestet, aber die Sauce hat der Koch vergessen im vorraus vorzubereiten.

Danke Gorn, du nimmst mir eine grosse Last vom Herzen...ich haenge mitlerweile sehr meiner schoenen Bar, und es waere ja sehr Schade falls irgendwelches Verbrecherpack hier Chaos machen wuerde."


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

"Macht nichts. Ich kann warten"
"Ist keine große sache,Grostok. Wir Tauren helfen immer Freunden in Not. Ihr müsst mir nur sagen wann ich hier anfangen soll."


----------



## Deck5 (22. Dezember 2009)

*wird etwas mutiger und setzt sich wieder zurück an den anderen tisch*
i-ich hoffe es macht euch nichts aus das ich mich hier hiin setze


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

*Bringt einem Gast flott ein Donnerbier und Kaktussalat*
*Kommt wieder hinter den Tresen, und meint zu Gorn*
"Ich werd dir morgen Nachmittag den Schluessel geben. Die Bezahlung koennen wir nacher besprechen."
*Verschwindet wieder in der Kueche und Kommt mit zwei dampfenden Tellern wieder hinaus*
"Bitte sehr, guten Appetitt." 
*Wartet auf die Bezahlung*


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

*Guckt den Elf an*
"Natürlich dütft ihr euch zu uns setzen"

*Wendet sich an Grostok*
"Ok, dann lass uns das morgen besprechen."
"Das sieht aber lecker aus."
*Nimmt sein Messer und schneidet sich ein Stück aus dem Fleisch raus*
"Ahh...Das ist lecker. Das macht dann 1 Goldstück und 50 Silberstücke oder?


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

"1 Gold 30 Silberstuecke." *laechelt* "Was meintst du, ist es gerade wirklich so schlimm im Norden? Naja, ich werde es bald herausfinden, aus diesem Grund ist die Besprechung naemlich."


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

"Wie mir mein Cousin, er ist ein Schamane und kümmet sich um die heilung dieses toten landes, erzählte ist es dort oben nicht grade angenehm. Es sollen überall Untote seien und die heimischen Trolle sollen langsam durchdrehen. Aber was ihm an meisten erschütterte waren die ganzen kranken Tiere und die zerstörte Natur. Worum geht denn eure Besprechung genau? Oder ist das Geheim?"


----------



## Deck5 (22. Dezember 2009)

ähm wenn ich jetzt noch hier übernachten will wie viel macht das bei mir??
*nimmt sich sein messer schneidet ein kleines stück fleisch ab und kostet es*
... mhh sehr lecker *lächelt ein bisschen jetzt weiß ich wo ich meine vorräte aufstocke
*nimmt noch ein stück fleisch und kaut vor sich hin in gedanken verloren*


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

"Ein Einzelzimmer kostet 6 Goldstuecke, im grossen Mehrbettraum uebernachten eine Goldmuenze."
*Zu Gorn*
"Naja, es treffen sich Veteranen, die frueher gegen die Geisel erfolgreich kaempften, und diejenigen, die dazu imstande sind werden wieder auf eine hohe Position gestellt...ich werde es nicht tun, aber ich muss versuchen mein Wissen zu teilen."


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

"Vielleicht kann euer Wissen im Kampf gegen die Geißel einen entscheidenen Sieg bringen."
*Lacht kurz*
"Kennt ihr vielleicht einen guten Schmied? Mein Hammer bräuchte mal eine kleine Reparatur."


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

"Ich kann dir Ogram Stahlschulter empfehlen, seine Schmiede ist im Tal der Ehre. Er hat meine Axt geschmiedet, und sie leistet mir seit 25 Jahren gute dienste. Allerdings sind seine Dienste nicht sehr billig, muss ich warnen."


----------



## Deck5 (22. Dezember 2009)

ich habe glück das meine eltern so reich sind*denkt nach* tja so ein entzauber geschäft bringt viel gold
ja gut insgesamt sollten das dann 8 gold sein*nach denklich *ich glaube schon
*legt 8 gold auf den tresen* ich glaube das ist genug falls es zu wenig ist agen sie es mir bitte


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

"Das macht nichts. Ich hab genug Geld dabei um den Mann zu bezahlen und wenn er wirklich so gut ist wie Ihr sagt wird es sich auch bestimmt lohnen."


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

*Zaehlt nach und gibt dem Paladin 25 Silbermuenzen zurrueck*
"Danke"

*Wendet sich Gorn zu*
"Ich bin mir sicher, dass es sich lohnen wird"


----------



## Deck5 (22. Dezember 2009)

ich geh dann nach oben auf mein zimmer .. ähm wo ist das eigentlich??*nimmt die silbermünzen*


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

*Begleitet den Paladin nach oben*


----------



## skyline930 (22. Dezember 2009)

*Ein Ork kommt hinein*
Throm-Ka Grostok! Hm, wo ist er denn?
*sieht Gorn*
Hallo Gorn, wo ist Grostok?


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

"Er begleitet den Paladin nach oben um ihm sein Zimmer zu zeigen. Verzeiht mir, aber ich hab leider euren Namen vergessen. Wie war er noch gleich?"


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

*kommt hinunter*
"Willkommen, was solls sein?"


----------



## skyline930 (22. Dezember 2009)

"Gardal ist mein Name."
*zu Grostok*
Throm-Ka Grostok, mir mal wieder ein Feuerbräu, auf den erfolgreichen Tag *grinst*


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

"Ahh...Gardal."
"Was habt ihr denn heute gemacht das es ein erfolgreicher tag war?"
*Bittet dem Orc den Platz neben sich an*


----------



## skyline930 (22. Dezember 2009)

*setzt sich zu Gorn*
"Nun, sagen wir mal ich habe mich heute nicht unerheblich bereichert.."
"Sagen wir mal, ich habe meine eigenen Methoden um mir mein Feuerbräu zu verdienen"


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

*Guckt Gardal misstrauisch an*
"Mir steht es nicht zu über euch zu urteilen aber ich kann nicht gutheißen das ihr euch so euer Geld verdient." 
*Wendet sich an Grotosk*
"Das Fleisch war unglaublich lecker. Mein kompliment an die Küche."


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

"Ich werds ausrichten" *Grinst zufrieden*
*Zu Gardal, waehrend er das Bier einschenkt*
"Solange ihr dabei der Horde nicht schadet ist es mit egal wie ihr das Geld verdient."


----------



## skyline930 (22. Dezember 2009)

*grinst wieder*
"Nun, jeder wie er es kann"
*leert sein bier in wenigen Zügen*
Keine Sorge, schaden werde ich nur der Allianz.. oder vielleicht auch einigen reichen Leuten - aber ich muss euch jetzt schon wieder verlassen. Auf Wiedersehen
*legt noch einige Münzen auf den Tisch*


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

*Blickt Gardal nicht sehr froelich nach*
*Steckt das Geld ein*

*Zu den Gaesten* Ich moechte sie darauf hinweisen, dass die Bar gleich geschlossen wird. Falls sie ein Zimmer moechten, bitte jetzt. 6 Goldstuecke fuer ein ruhiges Einzelbettzimmer, und nur 1 Goldstueck fuer den grossen Schlafraum."


----------



## Deck5 (22. Dezember 2009)

*in letzter sekund kommt noch ein magierlehrling aus silber mond rein*
occ Name:Arwen
Geschlecht :männlich
rasse:blutelf
klasse:magierlehrling
aussehen:siehe finrod
Charakter:genau das gegenteil von finrod
auch er kann nur einen zauber einen  intelligenz erhöhungs zauber
occ off
*die tür geht auf*
wo ist er mein gott ich habe es satt immer ihn suchen zu müssen
*guckt den wirt an *
entschuldigt meine ungestümmheit wie viel kostet ein einzelzimmer??
ich nehme eins
ich suche meinen zwilling finrod ist er hier die wache sagte er wäre hier hin gekommen


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Dezember 2009)

"Nun, wenn gleich zugemacht wird werde ich mich jetzt auch dann mal auf den weg in meine Gäste Zimmer machen."
"Gute Nacht, Grostok!"
*Verlässt die Bar*


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

"Was wollt ihr den von ihm"
*Misstrauisch*

*ruft Gorn nach* 
"Gute nacht"


----------



## Deck5 (22. Dezember 2009)

*guckt verwirrt den wirt an *
mhh hatte ich das nicht gesagt es ist mein zwilling und wir reisen immer zusammen so wie ich ihn kenne übt er gerade ansich selbst mit heilzaubern*lacht
aber sie könen  ihn ja selber fragen

*occ finrodist diese farbe und arwen ist diese farbe ab jetzt occ off*


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

*Fuehrt den Elf nach oben zu den Zimmern* 
"Hier dein Zimmer, das deines Bruders ist direkt daneben.
Macht 6 Goldstuecke"


----------



## Deck5 (22. Dezember 2009)

*händigt 7 goldstücke aus*
danke und das andere ist für die späte bedienung
ich habe eine frage darf ich in das zimmer meines zwillings??


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

"Klopf an und Frage"
*Der Orc geht wieder hinunter und sperrt die Tuere zu*


----------



## Deck5 (22. Dezember 2009)

*bis zum abend hört man noch ein leises lachen welches um eine stunde vor mitternacht verstummt*


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (22. Dezember 2009)

*seufzt*
' Ein kleiner Goblin fällt in diesem großen Getümmel wohl nicht mehr auf '
* zuckt mit den Schultern und richtet sich auf *
' Ich sollte lieber gehen um den Barkeeper nicht am Morgen derart zu verschrecken '
*Nimmt eine Apparatur aus seiner Hosentasche und öffnet damit die Tür*
' Der Orc würde sich sicher über soetwas zum Schlösserknacken freuen '
*Lacht schelmisch*
*Das Lachen verklingt in der Ferne*

/ooc on
Meiner Meinung nach ist es ein Problem, dass ab dem Ladenschluss nicht mehr inhaltlich gepostet werden kann.
Wenn jmd (wie ich heute z nicht in der Lage sind dauerzuposten ist das ein Problem. Der arme Goblin kann da ja nicht einfach alleine gelassen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hätte jmd dazu einen Einfall?
/ooc off


----------



## Jabaa (23. Dezember 2009)

/ooc mals was zum klarstellen: die unsterblichkeit erhielten sie durch den ersten weltenbaum. 
Diese verloren sie bei dem kampf gegen archimonde(war glaube der) umd diesen zu töten. 
Trotz allem können nachtelfen noch über 100 000 jahre alt werden und länger...  soweit ich das weis.  
Blutelfen warscheinlich weniger da sie schon zu früher zeit nichts mehr mit den uhrsprünglichen elfen zu tun hatten und gar nicht am weltenbaum beteiligt waren. Zudem sind sie nicht druidisch veranlagt^^ 
Achja und dämonen z.b. sind seit sargeras unsterblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Und druiden können am ältesten werden sogar tauren druiden solange diese im smaragt grünen traum sind. Den wärend sie da drinne sind altern sie nicht und deswegen sind leute die dort dauerhaft sind unsterblich /ooc


----------



## Deck5 (23. Dezember 2009)

occ wie gasagt ich weiß nichts von wow geschichte da ich da spiel nen viertel jahr gespielt habe danach nicht mehr und du brauchst mir  hier jetzt keinen grundkurs in geschichte über wow zu geben BIN NICHT DARAN interressiert immer haben alle was an mir zu bemängeln ok der pala war ein fehler aber nach dem pala auch mich weiter hin damit nerfen..... naja ich sage jetzt mal lieber nichts.jabaa meine meinung du gehst mir soeinmahlich auf die nerven ende wer jetzt noch was an mir zu bemängeln hat bitte pm schreiben ich werde diese dann sofort löschen*genervt* occ off


----------



## Deck5 (23. Dezember 2009)

occ ...sorry wegen der sache oben aber ich war in dem moment mehr sauer auf jabaa als auf alle anderen


----------



## dragon1 (23. Dezember 2009)

ooc: Bye Leute machts gut ohne mich, komme am 29 wieder, bis dahin wie besprochen mein *gehilfe* und Gorn helfen hier aus
2. Zum Geschlossen-sein: sagen wir einfach, dass ab hmmm 22 Uhr nicht mehr bedient wird, die Taverne aber noch offen ist. Eventuell kann man da noch kaltes essen usw bekommen, aber das Personal ruht sich schon aus ooc off

*kritzelt eine Notiz*
*Gibt den Schluessel seinem Lehrling, und sagt diesem, er soll es an Gorn weitergeben*
*Merschiert mit einem grossen Buendel an der Schulter aus der Taverne*


----------



## Soladra (23. Dezember 2009)

Name: Limelda
Rasselutelf
Geschlecht:Weiblich
Berufung:Seefahrerin, die auch des öffteren Schiffe plündert
Aussehen:lange rote Haare, die zu einem lockeren Pferdeschwanz zusammengebunden sind, Einfache Lederhose, weißes hemd mit relativ tiefen Ausschnitt,Ledergürtel mit einem Säbel an der einen und einem Enterhaken mit ein bisschen Seil an der anderen Seite, helle Haut, Das eine Auge ist unter einer Augenklappe verborgen und fehlt, das andere ist fast unheimlich giftgrün. An ihrem Hals hängt ein Haizahn, der laut Seefahrerglaube gegen de bösen Blick und ähnliches schützen soll, 
Besonderheiten: Mürrisch und eher verschlossen, unheimlich abergläubisch, hat unheimlich Angst vor Spinnen und verabscheut schwarze Magie, außerdem hält sie Paladine für feine Schnösel
/ooc off

*kommt in die Wirtschaft*
Tag.
*setzt sich an die Theke und wartet anscheined auf irgendjemanden*


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (23. Dezember 2009)

*Breit grinsend betritt der Goblin wieder einmal die Taverne, doch nun in vollkommen andere Kleidung gehüllt*
*Seine ehemalige verbrannte und schäbige Kleidung besteht nun aus einer dickbeschichteten, vernieteten Lederrüstung, auf denen das Zeichen der Orks von Orgrimmar 
 eingraviert ist.*
*Sichtlich zufrieden begibt er sich neben die Blutelfin an die Theke und schaut nach dem Barkeeper, erblickt aber nur einen Troll*
' Sagt mein Freund, wo befindet sich denn Grostok? '
' Ich hätte eventuell eine freudige Ankündigung. Nicht nur für ihn sondern auch für mich '
*Nach dem Schulterzucken des Trolls, wird sein Lächeln zwar weniger doch bleibt noch immer erhalten*
' Nunja , dann halt nicht. Auf jeden Fall hätte ich gerne etwas frisches Quellwasser. Am frühen Morgen sollte man kein Alkohol trinken '


----------



## Deck5 (23. Dezember 2009)

*die beiden blutelfen kommen runter*
so vielen dank für den service aber*unterbricht den satz*
aber wir beide müssen jetzt trainieren*vervollständigt arwen den satz*
*beide lachen und gehen aus der kneipe und machen die tür zu*


----------



## Jabaa (23. Dezember 2009)

/ooc Nur um rp zu machen sollte man vieleicht die story im groben kennen. zumindestens wenn du manche ansätze einbringst. Ich wollte nur ungefähre angaben geben für die lebensdauer von elfen und co.  könnte ja helfen /ooc

*Der Troll kommt herein und setzt sich neber den goblin*

*Schicke rüstung*
*Grinst*

*Ich hoffe deiner verletzung geht es schon besser...*
*Wenn nicht kann ich viel viel Mojo empfehlen*
*Lacht*


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (23. Dezember 2009)

*Lacht*
' Ja danke meiner Verletzung geht es schon viel besser. Ich fühle mich wie neu geboren '
' Doch von Mojo lass ich lieber die Finger. Es ist mir nicht geheuer '
*Grinst breit*
' Ja über die Rüstung freue ich mich besonders, denn sie symbolisiert meine spezielle Aufgabe, die mir von Garrosh Höllschrei persönlich erteilt wurde '


----------



## Soladra (23. Dezember 2009)

*zieht eine Augenbraue hoch*
Garrosh,hm? Aufgabe? Was für ne' Aufgabe?


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (23. Dezember 2009)

*Grinst noch breiter*
' Da ich ja vermutlich vom Dampfdruckkartell ausgestoßen werde dachte ich mir einen anderen nützlichen Beruf zu wählen '
' Ich war schon von klein auf begeistert von Technologie, die Ingenieurkunst floss in meinem Blut und mit dem heutigen Tage kann ich diese Berufung endlich ausleben '
' Garrosh Höllschrei hat es endgültig satt die Kriegshymnenschlucht gegen die lästige Allianz zu verteidigen und bat um technische Unterstützung'
' Und aus diesem Grund wurde mir die Aufgabe zuteil Kriegsmaschinerie für den Sieg gegen die Allianz zu konstruieren '
*Lacht leicht hysterisch*
*Wird plötzlich wieder ganz ernst*
' Nur habe ich bisher eher nützliche Apparaturen erstellt, doch ich denke mir fällt schon etwas ein...'
*Schaut leicht gedankenverloren aus dem Fenster*


----------



## Reflox (25. Dezember 2009)

Name: Agmand "Er will nur so genannt werden"
Rasse:Untoter
Geschlecht:M
Berufung:Todeswachenkommandant
Aussehen: Grünblonde Haare bis zu den Ohrläppchen, seine Haut ist eher bläulich und durch sein Gesicht ziehen sich zwei überkreuzte Lederbände, seine Kleidung ist grau, an seinem Waffengürtel hängt eine alte, blutverkrustete Einhandaxt, unter seiner Weste sind noch mehrere schwarze Dolche zusehen
Besonderheitenie Ruhe selbst,leitet die Todeswachen in Brill und Todesend, wurde letztens in den Silberwald verschoben um dort an der Belagerung von Burg Schattenfang die Todeswachen zul eiten
/ooc off

*Der Untote setzt sich neben die Elfe und bespricht etwas mit ihr,er sieht den Wirt an, seine Augen ruhen auf ihm...* "Aha, haben wir den Zentaurenangriff doch überlebt *lacht* naja gib mir mal einen Krug Met"


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (26. Dezember 2009)

Name: Cethoq
Rasse: Ehemalig Mensch, nun Untot
Geschlecht: Maennlich
Berufung: Landstreicher
Aussehen: Ich verwese schon, 2.10Meter gross. An dem rechten Auge fehlt das Augenlied.
Besonderheiten: Als Mensch war ich Magier, und nachdem ich, 40 Jahre lang untot war, begab ich mich auf einen Besuch zu Arthas, der mich konvertiert hat.
Die meiste Zeit quäle ich Gnome und Blutelfen(vor allem die Weibchen).

*Setzt sich in eine Ecke und beginnt zu saufen. Der Brandy sickert durch meine Brust hindurch.*


----------



## dragon1 (26. Dezember 2009)

ooc: Keine ahnung, was untote in Ogrimmar wollen, aber egal ^^ ich schaue grade kurz rein, boah sind das erholsame ferien ooc off

*Ein Brief für Gorn wird gebracht*
*Darin ist der Erste Lohn für seine Hilfe, einige Goldmünzen, und die Nachricht, dass die Neuigkeiten schlecht seien und  Grostok bald wieder da sein würde*


----------



## Davidor (26. Dezember 2009)

ooc
Name: Brom
Rasse: Orc
Geschlecht: Männlich
Berufung: Arbeitlslos
Aussehen: 1,8m groß, schwarzes, bis auf die Schultern hängendes Haar. Trägt, anders als es der Beruf vermuten mag, eine sehr edle, schwarze Robe /mit Kapuze) mit vielen Verzierungen
Besonderheiten: Statt normaler Augen besitzt Brom "schwarze Augen", sie besitzen also weder Pupillen, noch eine Iris, sondern sind nur schwarze Kugeln. Diese Augen lassen es einem kalt über den Rücken laufen, wenn man sie ansieht.
Besitzt eine sehr raue, von viel Anstrengung gezeichnete Stimme

Ist btw mein erster RP-Versuch, nicht zu hart mit mir sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/ooc off

*betritt die Taverne*
*nickt den anderen Gästen zu*
*zu Troll an der Theke, allerdings immernoch in der Tür* "Gebt mir euer bestes Fleisch und euren edelsten Trunk!"
*setzt sich in eine dunkle Ecke, nimmt die Kapuze ab und versinkt in Gedanken*


----------



## Soladra (26. Dezember 2009)

*schaut den Ork genauer an*
Bein Klabautermann!
*umklammert einen um ihren Hals hängeden Anhänder aus inenander geschmiedeten Hufnägeln und schaut schnell weg, weider hin und wieder weg*
*Zum Troll hinterm Tresen*
Gib mir was zu trinken. Am besten was Starkes
*murmelt *
Etwas verdammt starkes...


----------



## Davidor (26. Dezember 2009)

*schaut in Richtung der Elfe*
*grinst, er kennt diese Reaktion auf ihn bereits*
*widmet sich wieder seinen Gedanken*


----------



## Davidor (26. Dezember 2009)

*mittlerweile Essen erhalten und verzehrt*
*Troll bezahlt und nen Einzelzimmer gemietet*
*verschwindet in seinem Zimmer, in dem die Geräusche über die Nacht hinweg aber nie verstummen*


----------



## Deck5 (27. Dezember 2009)

*finrod kommt rein und setzt sich wieder in die hinterste eckeauf den hintersten stuhl bestellt aber vorher noch ein becher wasser*


----------



## Davidor (27. Dezember 2009)

*verläßt sein Zimmer*
*begibt sich in den Schankraum*
*lässt sich Proviant geben und verläßt die Taverne*

ooc
Nicht einschlafen hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/ooc


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

*Der Untote wird zornig und sagt etwas wütend: wo bleibt mein Met?!!


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (28. Dezember 2009)

/ooc on: Wenn du alles gelesen hast wüsstest du, dass der Wirt grade Urlaub macht und ein Troll ihn vertritt, d.h. die Reaktion des Trolls musst du selber spielen
/ooc off

*Schaut sich etwas nervös um*
Zur Blutelfe:
' Diese ganzen Untoten sind mir nicht geheuer. Nachdem was ein Teil von denen an der Pforte des Zorns angestellt halte ich jeden Einzelnen für einen Verräter '
' Obwohl sie nun nicht mehr menschlich sind sondern untot töten sie ihre ehemaligen Familien ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Die, die ihnen ehemals etwas bedeutet haben
  müssen nun schreckliche Qualen erleiden. Unvorstellbar, denn die Untoten sind nicht mehr im Griff der Geißel sondern besitzen einen freien Willen und können sich noch gut an
  ihr altes Leben erinnern. '
' Seht euch mal diesen Untoten dort drüben an '
*Zeigt auf Cethoq*
' Möchtet ihr so einer Gestalt in der nächtlichen Stille begegnen? Also ich ganz sicher nicht! '


----------



## Davidor (28. Dezember 2009)

*keht in die Taverne zurück*
*beachtet niemanden und begibt sich in sein Zimmer*


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2009)

*Der Untote kippt seinen Met runter*
*Das mit der Pforte waren nicht wir, das war Varimathras, zumindest Verdächtigt man ihn*
*Und in der Nacht begenest du uns sicher nicht, da wo wir sind lauern auch noch ganz andere Kreaturen der Nacht*
*lacht*


----------



## Artherk (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich mach auch mal wieder mit...
Char:
Name: Acuros
Rasse: Troll
Beruf :Jäger (aber im klassischen sinn nich wie in wow)
Aussehen: Ein sogar für seine rasse hochgewachsener troll mit 2 riesigen hauern die haare gehen so ins lilane und sind zu einem irokesen rasiert. Gekleidet ist er in eine einfache ledertracht an seiner seite hängt ein schwert über seinem rücken hängen ein kleiner rucksack und ein köcher den bogen trägt er in der hand.
Charakter:ruhig, aber wenn er die richtigen leute um sich hat sehr redseelig.
---
*die tür schwingt auf und eine mächtige gestalt tritt ein*
*leckt sich abwesend über die hauer und schlendert auf einen der barhocker zu auf dem er platz nimmt*
*sieht sich in der wirtschaft um*


----------



## Cysiaron (29. Dezember 2009)

*schaut von seinem essen auf*
"varimatras und sein lakai sind essig. ich war dabei."


----------



## dragon1 (29. Dezember 2009)

*Der Barkeeper marschiert in seine Taverne rein und haengt seine Axt wieder ueber den Tresen*
*Schaut sich um und sieht dabei muede und niedergeschlagen aus*
"Hallo meine Freunde"
*Zu seinem Gehilfen*
"Gute arbeit, die einnahmen und deinen Anteil besichtigen wir nacher. Ich uebernehme wieder"


----------



## Davidor (30. Dezember 2009)

*bestellt Met und legt das Gold+hohes Trinkgeld an den Tischrand*


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2009)

*Schenkt randvoll Met ein reicht es Brom und verbeugt sich*
"Danke dir. "
*Bemerkt die ungewoehnlichen Augen, doch es scheint ihn nicht zu beeindrucken*
*Mustert Brom interessiert*


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (30. Dezember 2009)

"Fängt an seine Waffe zu wetzen und sieht mit finsterem Blick zu Kazraghor hinüber"
Ich hasse diese grünen Mistviecher -.-


----------



## TheEwanie (30. Dezember 2009)

oocann will sich der alte Rollenspielhase auch mal beteiligen:
Name:Sharia
Rasselutelf
Geschlecht:Weiblich
Berufung:Assassine
Aussehen:Weißer Mantel
Besonderheiten:Stark bewaffnet.
ooc Aus


*Sharia betritt das Gasthaus und geht zum Thresen*

,,Wein...Wenn sie haben"


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2009)

*Blickt Shaira und den Untoten sehr unfreundlich an*
*Zum Untoten*
"Ich dulde in meiner Taverne keine Beleidigungen und Streiterein. Diesmal lass ich es aber bei einer Warnung."
*Blickt auf die Streitaxt, die neben ihm an der Wand haengt*
"Und sie, werte Blutelfe, legen ihre Waffen besser ab. Wie ich schon sagte, ich hasse es wenn hier jemand Randalen macht. Hier der Bestellte Wein"
*Reicht der Elfe nicht sehr freundlich das grosse Glas mit Reifem Rotwein*


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (30. Dezember 2009)

Na schön... 
"Steckt die Waffe weg und fordert eine Flasche weissen Wodka"


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2009)

*Reicht sie dem Untoten und schuettelt leicht mit dem Kopf*
"Wir stehen kurz davor, von der Geisel besiegt zu werden, und hier muessen sich die Leute streiten. 
Was fuer ein Pech, dass ich nichtmehr imstande war mich wieder als Soldat zu melden. Die Neuigkeiten sind wirklich beaengstigend..."


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (30. Dezember 2009)

' Nein lassen sie ihn nur er würde eh sehen was er davon hat '
*grinst schelmisch und holt eine kleine Apparatur aus seiner Hosentasche*
*Die Apparatur besitzt kleine metallene Greifzangen und einen korkenzieherartigen Griff*
' Das befestigt man an einem Kopf und... es dreht sich '
*lacht böse*
' Ich scherze natürlich. Sowas hebe ich mir für kleine weibliche Gnome auf '


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Dezember 2009)

*Gorn betritt die Taverne*
"Ich grüße Euch, Grostok. Wie lief eure Besprechung? Ach...gebt mir doch erstmal ein gutes Bier. Und danke für das Geld, sagt einfach bescheid wenn ich aushelfen kann."
*Der Taure lacht*


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2009)

*Lacht, als er den Goblin hoert* "Eine Ausgezeichnete Idee, ich hasse Gnome"
*Wendet sich zu Gorn und wirkt gleich weniger froehlich*
"Schlecht. Sehr Schlecht. Weder wurde ich als tauglich eingestuft, mich wieder Rekutieren zu lassen, noch sind die Neuigkeiten an sich gut. Trotz allen Vorkehrungen scheint der Argentumkreuzzug der Gefahr nicht wirklich gewachsen zu sein..."
*Reicht dem Tauren das Bier, und goennt sich selber auch ein Feuerbrau*


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Dezember 2009)

*Seine Miene verfinstert sich*
"Ich hatte gehoft das die sache mit dem Argentumkreuzzug nicht wahr wäre. Ihr müsst wissen, mein vetter Hung Donnerhuf arbeitet für den Argentumkreuzzug im Namen der Horde und schrieb mir einen Brief in dem drin stand das es wohl nicht gut aussehen würde für die Streitkräfte der Horde und Allianz."
*Er schluckt*
"Es heißt das für jeden gefalllenen Kameraden die Geißel einen weiteren Kämpfer bekommt. Das ist einfach grausam. Ich weiß, ihr Orcs lebt für den ehrenvollen Kampf und Tot, aber wollt ihr wirklich gegen diese Wesen kämpfen?"


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2009)

"Es kann nichts Ehrenvolleres geben, als die Welt vor diesem Unheil zu bewahren...allerdings, wenn ich bedenke was eine kleine Niederlage uns kosten wuerde... kann ich diejenigen fast verstehen, denen der Mut dazu fehlt. Ich habe gegen Arthas und seine Schergen schon bei seinen Ersten Angriffen gekaempft, und wuerde es wieder tun..."
*Breitet seine Schultern aus, und ein leises Knacksen ist zu hoeren*
"...wenn ich die moeglichkeit haette"


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Dezember 2009)

"Ich bin kein Feigling, das könnt ihr mir glauben. Ich hab schon gegen Wildgewordene Kodos,Donnerechsen und den ein oder anderen Nachtelf gekämpft. Aber ich würde im Leben nicht gegen eines dieser Wesen kämpfen.
*Der Taure schüttelt sich*
"Ihr würdet bestimmt viele dieser Kreaturen töten, das glaube ich Euch."
*Seine Miene wird wieder freundlicher*
"Wo bleibt denn mein Bier?"


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2009)

"Tja, aber was bleibt uns ueber? Ich wollte damals nicht gegen sie kaempfen, aber weder flucht, was ehrenlos, noch sonstetwas, war eine Option. In dem Krieg geht es nicht um Laender oder Macht...nur ums ueberleben der Horde, und mehr, das Ueberleben von allen Bewohnern Azeroths."
*Nimmt noch einen Tiefen Schluck und blickt finster in seinen Krug*
"Und ich wuerde dich nicht als Feigling bezeichnen, auch wenn es in meinem Trupp damals keiner zugab, hatten alle Angst...tief versteckt, niedergeschlagen, aber sie war vorhanden. Nachem man dem Tod ins Auge geblickt hat, und gesehen hat, wie Kameraden zerfetzt werden von diesen Monstern, verschwindet diese Angst."


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Dezember 2009)

occ: hoppla xD gar nicht bemerkt ^^ streichen wir meinen letzten satz occ off


"Ja, ihr habt leider recht. Wir müssen kämpfen! Aber diese ehrenhafte Aufgabe überlasse ich meinen Brüdern und Schwestern in Northrend und ich kümmere mich weiter um die Sicherheit unserer Stadt."
*Der Taure nippt an seinem Bier*
"Jeder der in so einer Situation keine Angst gehabt hätte, ist nicht Normal. Angst kann auch etwas gutes sein, sie schützt uns vor dummheiten."


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2009)

"Wie recht du hast. Und wenn man sie richtig verwendet, verleiht die Angst einem auch Kraft, sich zu verteidigen.
Und dass jeder seine Aufgabe tut, ist auch richtig. Was bringt uns ein schellerer Sieg ueber Arthas, wenn wir in ein gepluendertes und von Harpyen,  Stachelebern und Zentauren zerstoertes Heim zurueckkehren?"


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (30. Dezember 2009)

Pah ! Angst ist doch etwas für Lebendige... Ich hab' sowieso schon Arthas' Tortur durchlebt, in meiner Ausbildung als Todesritter, und glaubt mir, es war nicht wirklich rosig. Doch beim zweiten Mal, sollte es nicht ansatzweise so schrecklich sein. Ich zieh' aber erst Sonntag wieder in den Krieg...


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2009)

*Blickt den Untoten Verachtend an*
"Was weisst du schleppleiche schon."


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Dezember 2009)

*Guckt den Untoten mit ernster Miene an*
*Wendet sich wieder an den Orc*
"Wie recht ihr habt. Alle sagen immer das der Krieg nur in Northrend statfindet, aber auch wir die zu Hause geblieben sind müssen unser bestes tun."
"Nun gut, ich muss euch jetzt auch wieder verlassen, ich möchte mir diese schöne Stadt noch weiter angucken. Hier ist das Geld"
*Legt ein paar Münzen auf den Tresen*
"Auf Wiedersehen, möge die Erdenmutter über euch wachen."


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2009)

"Besuch mich bald wieder. Morgen zur Jahreswende gibt es hier eine kleine Feier. einschliessend einer Runde aufs Haus."


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (30. Dezember 2009)

Da freu ich mich ja schon drauf.
*Legt ein paar Münzen auf den Tresen, die weder dem Wert der Getränke entsprechen, oder auch nur einer Gültigen Zahlungsmethode für dieses Jahrhundert darstellen*


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2009)

*Schaut den Untoten verwundert an*
"Was soll das heissen? Entweder du zahlst mir das Trinken oder ich schlepp dich persoenlich ins naechste Kittchen"


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (30. Dezember 2009)

Geh' in die Höhlen der Zeit und dann hast du dein Geld, ich muss jetzt gehen.
*Der Toderitter zaubert sich ein Portal zu seiner Privat-Zitadelle her, und verschwindet darin*
Bis' dann, wir sehen uns, wenn ich wieder Alkohol brauch'...
"murmel"Dieseorcssindauchniezufrieden"murmel"


----------



## Davidor (31. Dezember 2009)

*war über Nacht im Zimmer*
*kommt in den Schankraum*
"Lok'Tar!"
"Ich werde einige Tage wegbleiben, vielleicht ab und zu wieder reinschauen. Ich bezahle dich schonmal für die nächsten Tage, vermiete mein Zimmer nicht weiter."
*legt einen schweren, klirrenden Leinensack auf den Tisch*
*verläßt die Taverne*


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

*Sammelt die Muenzen ein und ruft seinem Gehilfen etwas undeutliches zu, welcher zu den Zimmern oben verschwindet*


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (31. Dezember 2009)

*Grinst Grostok belustigt an*
' Ich meine mich zu erinnern vor nicht allzu langer Zeit etwas über Untote gesagt zu haben...'
*Grinst noch breiter*
' Ich sage dir, wenn ich etwas sage dann hab ich meistens Recht. Zumindest bisher. '
*Schaut zur Tür, die der Taure zuvor verlassen hatte*
' Der Argentumkreuzzug scheint laut den Berichten wirklich schwer zu kämpfen zu haben. Ich bewundere alle seine Anhänger für die Tapferkeit, die sie im Angesicht des Todes beweisen. Doch glaubt mir: Im Angesicht eines Schergen der brennenden Legion erscheint ein Feind wie Arthas klein und unbedeutend. '
' Auf meinen Reisen bin ich einmal einem Eredar begegnet... glaubt mir, so schnell bin ich seitdem nie wieder gelaufen '
*zittert*


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

*Knirscht mit den Zaehnen*
"Gegen die hab ich auch gekaempft. Wenn wir gegen einen Eredar kaempfen wuerden, waeren wir im Arsch... aber schon eine ihrer Teufelshundebestie ist ein gegner fuer einen ganzen Trupp..."


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (1. Januar 2010)

*Ein Untoter mit Hut und einem schlecht angeklebten Schnauzer betritt die Taverne*
"Ich hätte gerne eine Topf, von diese komische Getränk, wie nennt ihr....?... Ah ! Bier, danke, hier Sie habe Geld", ertönt es mit einem schlechten italienischen Akzent.
*Der Untote legt die richtige Menge an Geld auf den Tresen, und eine beträchtliche Menge Trinkgeld obendrauf*
"Die Drachen trage so viele schöne Gold um diese Jahreszeit !!"


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (1. Januar 2010)

/ooc


0/8/15 schrieb:


> *Ein Untoter mit Hut und einem schlecht angeklebten Schnauzer





0/8/15 schrieb:


> schlechten italienischen Akzent.



Tut mir Leid, dass ich das sagen muss aber wir sollten uns schon im WoW Universum befinden und schon gar nicht in Italien. Ein Untoter mit einem angeklebten Schnauzer ist da genauso unrealistisch. Bitte halte dich im Rahmen des Möglichen/Logischem.

/ooc off


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (1. Januar 2010)

> Ein Untoter mit einem angeklebten Schnauzer ist da genauso unrealistisch.


Wenn die nächste Sammelkarte [Angeklebter Schnauzer mit Hut] wird, lach ich aber, Ok ? ;D


----------



## dragon1 (1. Januar 2010)

*Der Orc ist total verwirrt ueber den schraegen Typen, der vor ihm steht, nimmt das Geld aber, und reicht ihm das Bier*
"Hab ich dich schon mal getroffen? Du kommst mir bekannt vor..."


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (1. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> "Hab ich dich schon mal getroffen? Du kommst mir bekannt vor..."



"Ich denke nicht Sir ! Und wenn, dann war es sicherlich eine angenehme Begegnung" *Zupft an seinem Kragen*


----------



## dragon1 (1. Januar 2010)

*Schuettelt leicht den Kopf, und wendet sich den anderen zu*


----------



## Edou (1. Januar 2010)

Charvorstellung
Name:Aneraon
Rasse:Untoter
Geschlecht:Männlich
Berufung:Juwelier/Bergbauer
Aussehenünn...aber recht kräftig Frisur Mittellang farbe blau,
Bsonderheiten:Ehemaliger diener des lich kings (sprich er isn dk)Der sich für eine allianz dame opferte.
ooc off

*in die taverne eintret*
Hallo? Ist jemand hier ich könnte etwas für die trockene kehle brauchen.
Ich bin neu in der gegend,und suche etwas unerhaltung
*ans tresen setzt*


----------



## dragon1 (1. Januar 2010)

Ooc: Meinst du nicht dass das etwas zu durchgeknallt ist? ooc off


----------



## Edou (1. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ooc: Meinst du nicht dass das etwas zu durchgeknallt ist? ooc off


Ooc: Wieso den? wegen den haaren? xD...also ich find es in ordnug soll ja rp sein ooc off


----------



## Davidor (2. Januar 2010)

ooc
Wenn er sich für ne Allianzdame opfern will, soll er das tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und DKs läufst du mehr übern Weg als jeder anderen Klasse^^
/ooc


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

ooc *Seufz* Es muss immer so verrueckt und unglaublich besonders sein...wir haben hier 4 Untote, 2 Dks wenn ich mich nicht verzaehlt habe. Und was machen sie alle in einer Taverne? Untote koennen keinen Rausch erleben! Und sie haben besseres zu tun, Dks sind fast nur in Nothend. mitlerweile ist man einzigartig wenn man einen Bauern oder einen Baecker spielt xD ooc off

"Bei Hellscreams Axt... warum kommen all diese duesteren Gestalten ausgerechnet in mein Wirtshaus? Sieht es etwa so duester aus? Naja, ich warne auch euch mal, in meiner Taverne wird kein Radau geduldet. Was moechten sie denn? Donnerbier, Feuerbrau, Honigwein oder sonst etwas?"


----------



## Edou (2. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ooc *Seufz* Es muss immer so verrueckt und unglaublich besonders sein...wir haben hier 4 Untote, 2 Dks wenn ich mich nicht verzaehlt habe. Und was machen sie alle in einer Taverne? Untote koennen keinen Rausch erleben! Und sie haben besseres zu tun, Dks sind fast nur in Nothend. mitlerweile ist man einzigartig wenn man einen Bauern oder einen Baecker spielt xD ooc off
> 
> "Bei Hellscreams Axt... warum kommen all diese duesteren Gestalten ausgerechnet in mein Wirtshaus? Sieht es etwa so duester aus? Naja, ich warne auch euch mal, in meiner Taverne wird kein Radau geduldet. Was moechten sie denn? Donnerbier, Feuerbrau, Honigwein oder sonst etwas?"


ooc on: xD naja ich mag undeads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mein dk treibt sich überall rum!!.ooc off

Es tut mir leid werter barkeeper,dass ihr mich als düstere gestalt ansehet,und nein ich suche kein radau einfach etwas unterhaltung auf die dunklen tage.Aber bitte ich hätte etwas donnerbier gerne *legt ein paar goldstücke aufs tresen*


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

*Reicht das Bier, das fast ueber den Rand rinnt, der Bierkrug ist randvoll*
"Tut mir leid aber erst vor kurzem hat hier einet der euren mir n Haufen Falscher Muenzen angedreht und ist abgehaun... ich bin nun etwas vorsichtiger."


----------



## Edou (2. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *Reicht das Bier, das fast ueber den Rand rinnt, der Bierkrug ist randvoll*
> "Tut mir leid aber erst vor kurzem hat hier einet der euren mir n Haufen Falscher Muenzen angedreht und ist abgehaun... ich bin nun etwas vorsichtiger."


*trinkt einenkräftigen schluck*
vielen dank,ich kenne euer problem in Undercity war vor ein paar wochen ein ähnlicher fall...er wurde an den daumen aufgehängt,und erst nach 24 stunden wieder runtergelassen und es war nur eine milde strafe.Ich komme aus dem eisigen northend,der kampf gegen den lich king hält an und die zeiten sind hart nun komme ich nach og um etwas zu entspannen...ehe ich mich versehe werde ich noch getötet und ich hänge an meinem untoten leben.Da ich nun erstmal im urlaub bin und dann in der stadt bewacung fungiere...


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

*Scheint verwundert*
"Ich hab ja einiges gehoert, zum beispiel dass manche Todesritter alten Gewohnheiten nachgehen, aber dass sie sich in einer Taverne entspannen...Koennen Untote eigentlich etwas Schmecken?"


----------



## Edou (2. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *Scheint verwundert*
> "Ich hab ja einiges gehoert, zum beispiel dass manche Todesritter alten Gewohnheiten nachgehen, aber dass sie sich in einer Taverne entspannen...Koennen Untote eigentlich etwas Schmecken?"


Ja viele gehen den alten gewohnheiten nach aber ich möchte mit dem krieg nichtsmehr zu tun haben...Ich viel dem lich king zu fall als ich einer allianz dame dass leben rettete..und nach der entgeißelung durch Tiron fordring wollte ich nichts mehr damit zu tun haben.Nun gut untote können was schmecken solange sie ihre zunge noch haben *grinst*
und ich möchte endlich meinem juwelier beruf wieder aufnehmen

ooc: der 2te /e menno ich vergeß immer so viel xD naja is dass erste mal dass ich rp mache xD


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (2. Januar 2010)

*lacht laut*
' Ja Undercity ist schon ein dunkler Flecken. Ich denke mal er hat Glück gehabt, dass er nur an seinen Daumen aufgehängt wurde '
*Grinst böse*
' Als ich das letzte Mal in Undercity war dachte sich einer dieser Nichtsnutze dort, dass es wohl eine nette Idee wäre zu versuchen die Bank zu überfallen.'
' Zur Strafe durfte er dann einen Monat lang die Exkremente der Seuchenbestien forträumen '
*Kann sich vor Lachen kaum noch halten. Die Tränen schwimmen in seinen Augen*
' Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ihm nach diesem Monat ein gutes Bad geholfen hat...'
*Wischt sich die Tränen fort*


----------



## Edou (2. Januar 2010)

Ilostatfrogger schrieb:


> *lacht laut*
> ' Ja Undercity ist schon ein dunkler Flecken. Ich denke mal er hat Glück gehabt, dass er nur an seinen Daumen aufgehängt wurde '
> *Grinst böse*
> ' Als ich das letzte Mal in Undercity war dachte sich einer dieser Nichtsnutze dort, dass es wohl eine nette Idee wäre zu versuchen die Bank zu überfallen.'
> ...


Ja,deshalb bin ich auch auf der suche nach einem zuhause in ogrimar man mag es kaum glauben aber der mief in undercity is manchma nich zum aushalten.Und Da ich wieder in meinen beruf steigen möchte brauch ich eine saubere hütte um leute anzulocken.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

*lacht*
"Tja, manche der Untoten haben halt ihren Freien Willen wieder erlangt, aber nicht den Verstand"


----------



## Edou (2. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *lacht*
> "Tja, manche der Untoten haben halt ihren Freien Willen wieder erlangt, aber nicht den Verstand"


*lacht*
Wenn ich dass so betrachte habt ihr recht.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Januar 2010)

*Groshtok poliert seine Kruege, als die Tuer mit einem lauten Knall aufgeht. Zwei Orks und ein Troll spazieren herein, und stossen rein "zufaellig" einen Sessel um.
Der Barkeeper ignoriert es gekonnt, doch die Neuankoemmlinge beginnen zu saufen, und Gaeste anzupoebeln.*
"Wollt ihr euch kurz entschuldigen, oder soll ich euch raushaun?" *Der Ork beginnt wuetend zu werden*


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (5. Januar 2010)

*kichert in sich hinein und schaut anschließend den Barkeeper an*
' Sogar ich, der kein Orc oder Troll ist, kann erkennen wie jung die 3 noch sind '
' Haben Orcs eigentlich auch soetwas wie eine Pubertät? Da kommen auf einmal Fragen auf. '
' Aber ich denke mal unser lieber Untoter würde sich schon um die 3 kümmern '
*grinst breit*
' Und zur Not... könnte ich meine Gerätschaft auch mal an etwas anderem als den Gnomen austesten '
*Zieht wieder den korkenzieherartigen Apparat aus der Tasche*


----------



## dragon1 (5. Januar 2010)

"Ja, leider. Die Altersspanne ist sehr kurz, doch die schaffen es  trotzdem mist zu bauen..." *waegt seine Axt ab, die er gerade von der Wand genommen hat.*
"Also?"
*Die 3 Randalierer scheinen unbeeindruckt und der Troll wirft mit einem Bierkrug auf Kazraghor, Groshtoks Geduld ist zuende und er geht mit der Axt auf die ungebetenen Gaeste los.*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (5. Januar 2010)

Name:        Zerjo
Rasse:        Untot
Geschlecht: m
Klasse:       Schurke
Allgemein:   sieht klug aus, ist es aber nicht. Trägt eine Kutte über der Rüstung. 
Faul, aber kein bisschen feige. Ärgert gerne andere, kann aber nichts
einstecken.

*tritt ein, sieht sich um und setzt sich direkt an den Tresen*
"Ich suche jemanden, einen Schattenpriester. Trägt eine schwarze Robe,
einen Umhang mit einem geschwungenen Symbol darauf. Trägt einen 
großen Stab immer bei sich. Und ach ja, er hat ganz dunkle Augen. 
Kein bisschen weiß, fast schwarz."
*schaut nach links und rechts*
"Na?"
*arrogantes Gesicht aufzieh*
"Ihr da, Barkeeper. Ihr habt doch sicher von dem Untoten gehört, oder?"


----------



## dragon1 (5. Januar 2010)

*Blickt veraergert zum Untoten* "Seht ihr nicht, ich bin beschaeftigt. Ich muss diesen Typen den Arsch auftreten, danach kann ich euch vielleicht weiterhelfen"
*Der Troll zuckt ein Messer, welches aber mit einem Schwung der Axt weggeschleudert wird*
"Achja,...schwarze Augen? Da war mal so ein Ork, aber einen Untoten wie du beschrieben hast hab ich nie gesehen..."
*Stuerzt sich auf den anderen Ork, der ein Schwert unter dem Mantel gezogen hat*


----------



## Edou (5. Januar 2010)

*wendet sich zu dem untoten*
Ich habe eventuell einen hinweis als ich neulich durch ogrimar spazierte sah ich einen nahe dem auktionshaus möglicherweiße hilft es euch weiter
*wendet sich zumm baarkeeper*
Gibs diesen jünglingen *in die hände klatscht* wenn ihr hilfe braucht sagt bescheid
*den letzten schuck austrinkt*
dannach hätte ich gerne noch ein Bier


----------



## dragon1 (5. Januar 2010)

*Groshtok stolpert, rollt sich aber ab und schlagt den Orc mit dem Griff der Axt ins Gesicht, nickt Aneraon grinsend zu und wendet sich zum letzten Wiedersacher. Die anderen Randalierer sind bereits abgehaun, doch der Barkeeper springt zu dem erschrockenen Ork und schlaegt ihm mit der Faust in den Bauch.*
"Irgendjemanden muss ich ja zu den Wachen bringen...."
*Streckt sich, und geht zum Tresen um Aneraon Bier zu bringen*
"Mist. Fuer solche kleinen Schweinehunde reicht meine Axt ja noch aus...ich kann mir nichts vormachen. Ich bin schon zu alt fuer den Schei**."


----------



## Edou (5. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *Groshtok stolpert, rollt sich aber ab und schlagt den Orc mit dem Griff der Axt ins Gesicht, nickt Aneraon grinsend zu und wendet sich zum letzten Wiedersacher. Die anderen Randalierer sind bereits abgehaun, doch der Barkeeper springt zu dem erschrockenen Ork und schlaegt ihm mit der Faust in den Bauch.*
> "Irgendjemanden muss ich ja zu den Wachen bringen...."
> *Streckt sich, und geht zum Tresen um Aneraon Bier zu bringen*
> "Mist. Fuer solche kleinen Schweinehunde reicht meine Axt ja noch aus...ich kann mir nichts vormachen. Ich bin schon zu alt fuer den Schei**."


Dass alter macht weiße aber zeitgleich auch schwächer,so sagte mein vater mir immer vielen dank für dass bier *gold aufs tresen legt* das nächste mal unterstütze ich euch stolzer orc


----------



## dragon1 (5. Januar 2010)

*Lacht bitter* "Es macht kein Spass. Der Kampf gibt mir nichtmehr diese Freude wie frueher. Und das lustige ist, ich fuehl mich kein Stueck weisser"


----------



## Edou (5. Januar 2010)

*grinst* Wem macht es den spaß gegen untrainierte Jünglinge anzutreten der wahre spaß am kämpfen liegt gegen gleich starke,und weisser muss sich nicht jeder fühlen*lacht*


----------



## dragon1 (5. Januar 2010)

"Das meinte ich nicht... ich hab mich schon an den Gedanken gewoehnt hier gemuetlich meinen Lebensabend zu verbringen. Ohne Schlachten, ohne Herrausvorderungen. Dazu bin ich Koerperlich auch nicht mehr in der Lage.."


----------



## Edou (5. Januar 2010)

"Kann ich verstehn ihr habt sicherlich in großen schlachten gekämpft"
*einen großen schluck trinkt*


----------



## Davidor (5. Januar 2010)

*kehrt in die Taverne zurück*
"Hallo zusammen, ein kühles Bier und ne Schweinshaxe, wenn ihr habt."
*setzt sich zu den anderen*


----------



## Bahlti (6. Januar 2010)

Name: Drall Schwarzschwert
Rasse: Taure
Geschlecht: männlich
Berufung: Früher ein Diener der Geißel, jetzt Mitglied der Ritter der schwarzen Klinge.
Aussehen: Düstere, bläulich schimmernde Augen, Nasenring, Sein langer Bart ist zu 3 Zöpfen geflochten. Trägt eine Standardrüstung der Schwarzen Klinge, direkt aus den Schmieden von Acherus. Schwarzes Fell. Über sein linkes Augenlid zieht sich eine Narbe. Hat eine komisch aussehende Bisswunde am rechten Unterschenkel. Auf seinem Rücken hat er ein großes Schwert, das von Runen überzogen ist, die leuchten wie seine Augen. 
Besonderheiten: Für jeden Spaß zu haben, doch zugleich ein zäher Soldat. Verschrobener Sinn für Humor.

erstesmal rp, habt mitleid mit mir
/ooc off

*Die Tür der Taverne öffnet sich, ein Taure tritt ein. Er blickt mit seinen leuchtenden Augen die Gesellschaft an, die ihn mit mit großen Augen ansieht. Obwohl es angenehm warm ist, sieht man seinen Atem durch die Nüstern zischen.*

"Guten Abend, Brüder! Wirt, hast du eine Mahlzeit für einen richtigen Krieger? Am liebsten wär mir etwas Warmes, mir ist kalt genug"
*Lässt sein grollendes Lachen ertönen*
*Stapft an den Tisch*
"Kann ich mich zu euch gesellen? Ein bisschen Unterhaltung würde mich nicht schaden, nach dem, was mir in den letzten Tagen widerfahren ist."
*Schnaubt verächtlich*


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

*Bringt beiden Gaesten das Essen*
"Was gab es denn interessantes? Kommst du von der Front in der Eiskrone?"




ooc: Scheints mir so oder sind 3/4 der Leute hier DKs-.-? ooc off


----------



## Davidor (6. Januar 2010)

"Dankesehr"
*blickt zu dem Tauren*
*denkt sich: Die nehmen langsam überhand*


----------



## Bahlti (6. Januar 2010)

*Nimmt das Essen dankbar an*
"Danke, Wirt, sieht appetitlich aus."
*Seufzt*
"Ach wisst Ihr alter Orc, der Argentumkreuzzug und die Schwarze Klinge arbeiten jetzt Hand in Hand in Eiskrone. Die ständigen Valkyren-Übergriffe machen das ganze auch nicht besser."
*Schüttelt seinen Kopf*
"Und als ich letztens wieder mal eingeteilt wurde, das Schattengewölbe zu verteidigen, wurde wir in den frühen Morgenstunden überfallen. Wir hatten alle Hände voll zu tun mit den Monströsitäten, und ich vergaß nach einem parierten Schlag von einem dieser ´Bestien´ meine Deckung wieder aufzunehmen und da fiel mich ein Ghul an, der mir diese Bisswunde am Bein zufügte."
"Wirt, habt ihr auch etwas zu trinken für mich?"

ooc: Lass mich halt meinen Lieblingschar nehmen ... /ooc off


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

*Schaut besorgt*
"Diese Viecher sind richtig gefaehrlich... wieviele junge Rekruten wurden da wohl sinnlos in der Eiskrone Verheizt? Und dabei hab ichs immer gewusst, man sollte diese Bedrohung nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen.
Donnerbier, Feuerbrau, Honigwein oder Schaps, was ist euer begehr?"


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Januar 2010)

*rümpft die Nase ob des Todesritters*
"Auktionshaus? Mhhh... war klar dass er da früher oder später auftaucht."
*eine Goldmünze dem Informanten zuwerf*
"Jede Information bedeutet ein Goldstück! Davon habe ich genug!"
*lacht laut und unpassend*
"Der Schattenpriester ist gefährlich und hat eingesperrt zu werden. Jede
Information kann wichtig sein."
*Den Tauren mit der Augenklappe anschiel*
"Die Hand der Rache beteiligt sich nicht in Eiskrone?"


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

"Was hat der Kerl n angestellt, hm?"
*Blickt interessiert*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Januar 2010)

"Nichts, was euch zu intressieren hat. Wenn er erst festgenommen oder getötet worden ist
werdet ihr es onehin erfahren. Und? Fällt euch noch etwas ein?"
*eine Goldmünze zwischen den knochigen Fingern balanciert*


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

*Lacht* "Dein Gold ist fuer mich nicht von wert, und an Unbekannte, die irgend nen Mist behaupten verrat ich nichts. Woher soll ich wissen das er der Schuldige ist und nicht du etwas von ihm willst?
Wir sind in Ogrimmar. Hier wird Ehre gross geschrieben, und ich denke nicht dass du hier etwas erreichen wirst."


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Januar 2010)

*Zerjo denkt nicht nach*
"Mit Ehre kann ich mir nichts kaufen! (<-- haha?) Mein Name ist Zerjo, und der Eurige ist?"
*grinst ein wenig, will es freundschaftlich wirken lassen. Es gelingt nicht.*


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

"Grostok.  Lasst euch bloss nicht von meinem Aeusseren Taeuschen. Ich habe schon schlachten Geschlagen als du noch in einem Sarg herumgelegen bist." *Versucht bedrohlich zu klingen, verzieht aber kurz den Mund, und seine Gelenke knacksen leise. Das Altern ist eben unbezwingbar*
"Und lenk nicht ab. Ich hab dich was gefragt, und du befindest dich auf meinem Grund und Boden, wenn mich die antwort nicht zufriedenstellt hau ich dich raus, kapiert?"


----------



## Bahlti (6. Januar 2010)

"Ich probier dann mal ein Donnerbrau."

*Schnaubt verächtlich*
"Tz, die Hand der Rache. Apotheker, die den Krieg fördern wollen indem sie noch eine Seuche über die Welt bringen..."
"Ja, alter Orc, es werden zu Hauf Rekruten ´verheizt´. Die Neuankömmlinge werden gleich zur Eiskronenzitadelle beordert, und die Veteranen unter uns dürfen bleiben um das Kolloseum oder das Schattengewölbe zu verteidigen. Champions nennen sie sich, nur weil sie in diesem runden Sandkasten ein paar Wildtiere erlegt haben."
"Doch wissen sie noch nicht, was es heisst Aug in Aug mit Bestien zu kämpfen die kein Erbarmen kennen, keine Gedanken strömen durch deren leere, geißelbeherrschte Köpfe. Sie wollen nur das aus führen was Arthas will. Und das ... ist die Welt."


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Januar 2010)

"Nun, Grostok, ich kenne euren Namen und Ihr meinen. Nun sind wir keine fremden mehr."
*Goldmünze nach oben schnipp*
"Ich suche den Mann auf Geheiß des Todespirschers Racherus Nachtblut. Ihr kennt ihn
sicher nicht, aber in Undercity hat er sehr viel Macht."
*Goldmünze auffang*
"Als oberes Mitglied weiß er Dinge die ich nicht kenne. Selbst wenn, dürfte ich keine 
Details nennen. Er muss gefunden werden, und ich bin der arme Tropf der ihn hier suchen 
darf."
*Zerjo nimmt seinen Umhang ab und entblößt eine klaffende Wunde an seinem Hals*
"Nachtblut würde es nicht gefallen wenn er entkommen würde."


----------



## Bahlti (6. Januar 2010)

*Hört mit einem Ohr das Gespräch*
"Schattenpriester sagt ihr?"
"Vorhin nach meiner Ankunft sah ich einen. Schwarze Robe, schwarze Augen, ein komisches Symbol auf den Umhang und ein Stab der zu groß für sein knochiges Gestell scheint. ´Is Richtung Kluft der Schatten geschlichen, sah irgendwie nervös aus."


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

"Ob mir der Name etwas sagt? *lacht* ich kannte ihn als er noch ein verwirrter 'neuerwachter' Untoter war, wer haette gedacht dass er so weit kommt... naja. Wir waren nicht gerade Freunde. Da du in seinem Auftrag unterwegs bist, solltest du dich hier verpissen. Der nette Taure hier hat dir deine Informationen gegeben. Richte deinem Chef schoene Gruesse von seinem Alten bekannten...verheilen bei euch Untoten Wunden eigentlich mit der Zeit?"


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Januar 2010)

*Zerjo wirft dem Sprecher eine Münze zu*
"Das hört sich doch gut an. Aber dass er nervös ist klingt nicht nach ihm."
*grübelt*
"Nein, das er stinksauer wird kenne ich eher von ihm. Er muss Angst haben.
Sehr gut!"
*Zerjo packt einen geschwungenen Dolch aus und legt einen kleinen Stein,
der gänzlich schwarz ist, in eine öffnung am Schaft*
"Noch jemand, der etwas weiß? Niemand sollte versuchen ihn alleine zu jagen.
Das klappt nicht."
*mit einem diabolischen Lächeln den schwarzen Stein streichel*


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

ooc: Ich hoffe es ist rein von der Zeit moeglich, dass ich ihn gekannt haben konnte, bevor er befoerdert wurde, und ich nichts durcheinanderbringe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ooc off


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Januar 2010)

"ooc: Ich hoffe es ist rein von der Zeit moeglich, dass ich ihn gekannt haben konnte, bevor er befoerdert wurde, und ich nichts durcheinanderbringe biggrin.gif ooc off "
Nur wenn du in den Landen der Untoten warst, oder gegen ihn gekämpft hast als er noch ein Mensch war. Aber da hieß er anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





"Grostok, Racherus war nie verwirrt. Er Irre, aber nicht verwirrt. Ihr ward 
in Undercity, wenn Ihr ihn kanntet?"
*Einen zweiten Dolch auspackt*
"Ach ja, ich soll gehen? Dann antwortet erst auf meine Frage!"
*Die Augen zusammenkneif, sich etwas lockerer auf den Stuhl setzt*
"Verheilen, das nicht."
*Mit dem Messer ein blankes Hautstück zerschneid*
"Aber man spürt kaum Schmerz. Und keine Verletzung ist gefährlich
für uns."
*Zerjo´s Grinsen vergeht*
"Um mich umzubringen musst du mir das Rückgrat brechen oder den Schädel
abreißen."


----------



## Bahlti (6. Januar 2010)

"Eine Goldmünze."
"Naja die leichten Damen von Orgrimmar werden sich freuen."
*Zwinkert dem Untoten zu*

"Niemand sollte ihn alleine jagen? Aber du bist allein."
*Kichert glucksend*

"Wirt wo bleibt mein Donnerbrau?"


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

ooc: Alles klar, dann passt es ja. ooc off

*Ruft seinem Gehilfen etwas zu, der sofort aus dem Hinterraum eilt. Dieser Bedient den Tauren*
*Wendet sich zum Untoten*
"Nein, ich habe ihn NICHT gesehen. Reicht dir nicht, was der Taure hier gesagt hat?
Ich weiss meine Axt noch zu schwingen"
*Er spricht das Knurrend und bedrohlich, zieht die Zweihanaxt und schwingt sie in einem Bogen in Kampfposition. Doch jemand, der etwas erfahrener ist, merkt dass er sich schwertut, die Axt zu kontrollieren, und seine Haende leicht zittern*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Januar 2010)

"Ich meinte eher, woher ihr Racherus kennt. Dass Ihr nichts vom Priester wisst ist mir klar."
*Weicht ein wenig vor der Axt des Barkeepers zurück, tut so als sei er unbeeindruckt*
"Ich bin allein, aber ich kenne seinen schwachen Punkt. Er hat die Angewohnheit seinem
Gegner die Kontrolle über den Körper zu entziehen. Dann zwingt er einen dazu sich mit der
eigenen Waffe zu töten. Der Kerl hat eine Schraube locker."
*Dem Barkeeper zuwend*
"Messer kann ich auch werfen, klar?"


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

"NIEMAND macht hier etwas kaputt, wenn er laenger als fuenf Minuten leben will...das gilt besonders fuer Leute die mit Messern herumfuchteln.
Das mit deinem Boss ist keine Lange Geschichte, unsere Trupps waren beide in einer Aufgabe unterwegs, aber es gab kleine Meinungsunterschiede... in Folge welcher wir uns richtige Wunden zugefuegt haben. Die Narbe an der Schulter hab ich noch immer, ich hab mich halt gefragt ob er auch noch 'Erinnerungsstuecke' besitzt" *grinst*
Naja, wenn man bedenkt dass er jetzt so maechtig ist, ist er wohl nicht Nachtragend. Waere nicht sehr gut fuer mich..."



ooc: Gleich hast du 666 Posts *Sektflasche vorbereit* ooc off


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Januar 2010)

*Kekse und Ferrero Küsschen vorbereit*

"Ihr konntet Racherus verwunden?"
*Zerjo wird plötzlich unsicher*
"Dann werde ich wohl besser gehen."
*Zur Tür wend*
"Racherus ist der Beste im verstohlenen Kampf. Wer einen Kampf gegen ihn
überlebt hat kann kein Narr sein."
*Vor der Tür angekommen*
"Wenn er Euch noch nicht umgebracht hat habt Ihr entweder seinen Respekt
gewonnen, und damit meinen. Oder er hat Euch vergessen, was besser wäre."
*Der Stein im Dolch glüht leicht auf*
"Er ist hier!"
*Die Tür aufreiß und darin verschwind*


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

*Gorn Tritt in die Taverne ein*
"Ich grüße euch Grostok, wie läuft das Geschäft?"
*Beobachtet die anderen beiden Gäste mit einem freundlichen Lächeln*


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

ooc: Huh? Hab ich nicht geschrieben das es "damals, als er noch nicht so maechtig war" passiert ist? Oder merkt dein untoter gar nicht, dass Groshtok mittlerweile alt und schwach ist? ooc off

*Sieht richtig Erfreut aus*
"Hallo Gorn! Freut mich dich zu sehn...mittlerweile treiben sich hier noch mehr Zwielichtige gestallten umher...so ein Untoter hat versucht mich erst zu bestechen und dann zu bedrohen um irgendwelche Informationen von mir bekommen. Irgendwie hab ich es geschafft ihm Angst einzugjagen...naja, ich sollte jetzt aufpassen um nicht mit einem Dolch im Ruecken aufzuwachen *lacht bitter*
Und was gibts neues?"
*Schenkt dem jungen Tauren starkes Bier ein*


----------



## Nebularis (6. Januar 2010)

Name: Nebulis
Rasse: Untoter
Klasse: Todesritter
Geschlecht: Männlich
Berufung: Söldner und Kopfgeldjäger
Aussehen: Eine stattlich Postur (für einen Untoten) bekleidet mit einer dicken blau/grau schimmernden Plattenrüstung. Bewaffnet mit einem furchteinflössenden Kriegshammer der seltsame Inschriften und Verzierungen trägt.
Besonderheiten: Meister im Umgang mit Zweihandwaffen, seine Augen haben ein unnatürliches Funkeln.
ooc off


*Die Tür wird unsanft aufgestossen, ein Todesritter betritt den Raum. In seiner rechten Hand hält er seinen mächtigen Kriegshelm, am Rücken trägt er seinen mächtigen Kriegshammer. Da er seinen Helm nicht trägt sieht man dass er im Gesicht zwei Nieten besetzte Lederbänder als Schmuck trägt.
Er sagt nichts, mit seinen blau funkelnden Augen mustert er die Taverne und alle die sich in dieser befinden ganz genau!*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Januar 2010)

/ooc: Yay! 666 Posts!

Auch wenn es früher war, Racherus ist ein sehr begabter Mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zerjo sehen wir so schnell nicht wieder.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

ooc: Gz^^ Aber Groshtok war damals auch ein starker Krieger, nicht wie jetzt ^^  
achja, ich selbst mag ja untote....aber Groshtok kann sie nicht leiden ooc off

*Zu Gorn*
"Siehst du was ich meine? Naja, die ehrbaren Orks sind wahrscheinlich am Arbeiten, nur diese Untoten schwaermen ueberall herum..."
*Seine Laune ist drastisch gesunken*


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

*Guckt Grostok verwirrt an*
"Das sind mal keine schönen Nachrichten. Sagt bescheid wenn ihr Hilfe mit euren neuen "Freunden" braucht."
"Zum Glück habe ich wenigstens eine gute Nachricht heute bekommen. Es ist wohl einigen jüngeren Brüdern gelungen die Harpiyen so gut wie aus Mulgore zu vertreiben."
*Der Taure wirkt fröhlich und erleichtert*
"Danke für das Bier."


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Januar 2010)

*In der offenen Tür steht ein älterer Ork mit einer großen Axt in der Hand. Es ist
der Oberanführer Runthak. (der steht im Tal der Ehre)*
"Wenn ihr meint, Wirt. Wo ist der Untote Bastard hin? Der der sich Zerjo nennt?"
*die Brust schwell*
"Kriegshäuptling Thrall hat angeordnet dass er augenblicklich in Gewahrsam genommen
werden soll! Lok´Thar!"


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

*Erleichter*
"Es gibt doch noch gutes...naja, leider Formieren sich diese Biester immer wieder neu, der Sieg wird nur von kurzer Dauer bleiben..."

*Blickt der Oberanfuehrer erstaunt an, steht stramm und salutiert hastig, aber respektvoll*
"Berichte, Sir, der Untote hat nach einem Schattenpriester gefragt. Einer meiner Gaeste konnte den Mund nicht halten, ich hab aber den ungebetenen Gast rausgeworfen. Er verfolgt sein Ziel, und ist in die Kluft der Schatten gegangen. Er ist bewaffnet mit 2 Messern. Nach meiner Einschaetzung nicht sehr erfahren und hat nur geringe Faehigkeiten. Bericht ende." 
*Groshtok scheint Runthak zu kennen, und grossen Respekt vor ihm zu haben, desswegen Berichtet er sehr eilig und steht kerzensgerade*


----------



## Bahlti (6. Januar 2010)

*Genießt sein Donnerbier*
"Ah sie an ein Bruder aus Donnerfels."
*Hebt die Hand zum Gruß*


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

"Soweit ich es verstanden habe soll es ein erstr größerer Sieg gewesen sein. Ich hoffe das er von längerer Dauer ist."
*Nippt am Bier und guckt den anderen Tauren an*
"Ich Grüße euch Bruder. Was treibt euch nach Orgrimmar?"
*Hebt die Hand auch zum Gruß*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Januar 2010)

*Der Oberanführer nickt*
"Was hat er Euch alles erzählt? Was weiß er über den Priester?
Lasst nichts aus! Alles kann wichtig sein!"
*Von der Tür and en Tresen stell*


----------



## Bahlti (6. Januar 2010)

"Ach, teils Urlaub teils Anwerbung neuer Rekruten für das Äscherne Verdikt."
"Und warum seid Ihr hier und helft nicht die Harpiyn zu vertreiben?"
*Grinst hämisch*
"Die Mistviecher haben mir früher als kleines Taurenkalb immer einen Schauer über den Rücken gejagt. Heute fliehen sie, wenn sie mich nur von weiten sehn."
*Lacht grollend*
*Wendet sich an den Oberanführer*
"Naja, ich hab ihm gesagt dass der Priester in Richtung Kluft der Schatten gegangen ist. Hab ihn da heute Mittag nervös rumschleichen sehn. Und als dann der komische Stein an dem Dolch von dem Untoten leuchtete, sagte er nur ´Er ist hier!!´ und verschwand."

ooc: Taurenjunges is doch wohl ein Kalb, oder?^^ /ooc off


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

"Er ist im Auftrag des Todespirschers Racherus Nachtblut gekommen und will den Schattenpriester ermorden. Er meint, das der Schattenpriester Koerper anderer uebernehmen kann und hat scheinbar eine Moeglichkeit sich zu wehren. Der Schattenpriester hat Laut seiner Beschreibung vollstaendig Scharze augen, einen Langen Stab und eine verzierte Robbe. Er hat den Tauren dort drueben fuer die Informationen Bezahlt *Nickt richtung Drall Schwarzschwert"
Der Untote ist wie ich gesagt habe mit 2 Rabenschwarzen Dolchen unterwegs. Seine Erfahrung ist nicht sehr hoch, und er hat sich von meinem Auftreten beeindrucken lassen."


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Januar 2010)

*Der Oberanführer nickt und denkt nach*
"Dann weiß er mehr als gut ist und zu wenig um eine echte Gefahr zu sein.
Ausgezeichnet. Mein Dank ist euch gewiss. Für die Horde!"
*Die Tür wird von Zerjo aufgerissen*
"Habe ich dich!"
*Der Oberanführer wirbelt herum*

/ooc @ Gortok: Darf ich dich gleich in etwas verwickeln? Ich könnte dich 
gleich vor eine Wahl stellen, wäre das in Ordnung?


----------



## Nebularis (6. Januar 2010)

*Dreht seinen Kopf Richtung Oberanführer Runthak und setzt seinen Kriegshelm auf*


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

ooc: ich hab keine ahnung xD /ooc off


"Ich hab zurzeit Urlaub und wollte mir diese unglaubliche Stadt mal näher ansehen."
"Ich würde ja helfen aber auch ich brauche mal eine Pause."
*Lacht kurz*
*Beobachtet das weitere geschehen.*


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

*Groshtok steht erstaunt da und bewegt ich nur mit Muehe*
"Wie...kannst du es wagen? Weisst du nicht wer vor dir steht, Leichenkriecher? Kennst du Oberanführer Runthaks Kraft nicht? Das war wohl dein Letzter Fehler..."



ooc: Wer ist nochmal Gortok? ooc off


----------



## Bahlti (6. Januar 2010)

"Na endlich wirds hier unterhaltsam!"
*Steht auf , wirft seine Runenklinge über die Schultern und sieht den Untoten an*
"Noch ein paar letzte Worte, Knochengerüst?"
*Spuckt angewidert aus*


----------



## Nebularis (6. Januar 2010)

*Greift mit einer Hand an seinen Kriegshammer*

„Steckt alle eure Waffen ein!“


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

"Oberanfuerer...koenntet ihr mir bitte sagen WAS hier vorgeht, und warum ausgerechnet meine Taverne hier in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird? Wer sind diese Untote und was wollen sie hier? 
Bitte, ich will wenigstens wissen, gegen wen ich kaempfe..."
*Beisst die Zaehne zusammen und sieht sehr Muede aus*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Januar 2010)

/ooc: ups, meinte dich^^

Also es geht los!

/rp on

*Zerjo blickt verwirrt auf den Ork vor ihm, dann wieder auf den leuchtenden Stein an
seinem Dolch*
"Der Stein irrt sich nicht!"
*Mit einem Satz wirft sich der Todespirscher in Richtung Oberanführer*
"Verdammt" stößt der Oberanführer aus. 
*Es geht ganz schnell. Die Illusion die den Priester umgibt verschwindet und der 
Oberanführer ist nicht mehr da. Der Priester stößt Zerjo mit seinem Stab an die Wand.*
"Wusste ich es doch!" 
*Zerjo wird vom Priester an die Wand getackert. Die Stacheln des Stabes umgeben
den hals des Todespirschers.*
"Leck mich Shadoweye!" *ruft Zerjo aus und wirft einen Dolch nach dem Priester*
Der Priester ruft aus: "Schlagt ihm den Kopf ab!"
Zerjo erwiedert: "Tötet den Verräter! Er will uns alle hintergehen!"


Eine Pattsituation. Keiner kann den anderen angreifen. Der Priester kann wegen des
Steins keine Zauber nutzen und mit seinen Stab muss er weiterhin den Schurken 
von sich halten. Und Zerjo kann sich nicht rühren. Ihr seid gefragt, wem helft ihr?


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

*Blickt die Beiden mit einem Ausdruck an, der vollkommene Desorientation zeigt*
"VERDAAAAMT! Du hast uns mit deiner Illusion betrogen, doch er Arbeitet im Auftrag von einem Meiner schlimmsten Feinde und hat hier bereits unruhe gestifftet...SCHEISSE!" *Waehrend er aufs beste Hofft, schwingt er die Axt, und diese fliegt auf Zerjo`s Kopf zu*


ooc: Ich gebe euch die moeglichkeit den Angriff abzuwehren, falls ihr anderer Meinung seid. Aber Groshtok hatte gerade eben eine Ausseinandersetzung mit dem Schurkren und ist mit seinem Meister verfeindet, also ist das seine Entscheidung ooc off


----------



## Bahlti (6. Januar 2010)

"Eine Illusion, oh mann wie ich den Hokuspokus satt habe."
*grinst die zwei Untoten belustigt an*
"Ich wär dafür wir schlagen beiden den Kopf ab."
*Lacht lauthals*


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

*Gorn zieht seinen Streitkolben*
"Und ich dachte ich hätte Urlaub...."
*Er begibt sich in Kampfposition


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

/e ich wart lieber ab was jetzt kommt >.<


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Januar 2010)

*Die Axt fliegt zwar in die Richtung des Schurken, trifft aber den Stab des Priesters. 
Der Stab zerbricht zwar nicht, doch fliegt er gegen die Wand. Der Priester hat keine
Waffen und keine Zauber solange der Stein nicht neutralisiert wird. Zerjo hält noch 
einen Dolch in der Hand und ist nun frei.*
"Ich mach dich fertig!" 
*Zerjo ist egal was die anderen sagen. Er will den Priester tot haben und dann 
verschwinden*
*Der Priester weicht nach hinten hin aus*
"Du kannst mich nicht töten!"
*Er blickt mit seinen schwarzen Augen den Todesritter an der nun in seinem Sichtfeld
ist.*


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

*Mit einem Erneuten Schwung saust die Axt auf das Rueckgrat des Schurken zu, mit einer Geschwindigkeit die fuer jemanden in Groshtoks Alter unnatuerlich ist*


----------



## Bahlti (6. Januar 2010)

*Ein Gnom flitzt herein, er hat zwei Dolche an seiner Seite und Ledergewandung an. Er keucht schwer*
*Er zieht seine Maske runter und fängt stotternd zu sprechen an*
"N-n-na, Ihr Hordenweicheier?"
*Er wird unsichtbar, ganz offensichtlich ein Schurke.*
*Die Tür öffnet sich wie von Geisterhand und man hört ein leises ´Dumme Nachtelfen und ihre Mutproben´*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Januar 2010)

*Zerjo bricht zusammen und lässt den Dolch fallen*
"Das war knapp", keucht der Priester. 
*Shadoweye eilt zu seinem Stab*
"Ich kann das erklären, wenn ihr mich lasst!"
*Der Gnom kommt herein, spricht etwas in unverständlicher 
Sprache und verschwindet wieder* 
"Was war das?"
*packt den Stab und dreht sich zu den anderen Kämpfern 
in der Taverne um*


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

*Noch waehrend Shadoweye seinen Stab aufhebt und seinen Satz beginnt, versucht Groshtok mit der Hand Shadoweye ins Gesicht zu schlagen*


Ooc: Sry Nebularis, zu spaet^^ Oh sry shadoweye, auch zu spaet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ooc off


----------



## Nebularis (6. Januar 2010)

*Stellt sich zwischen Priester und Schurke, seinen Kriegshammer in beiden Händen*
"Hier wird heute niemand sterben"


----------



## Bahlti (6. Januar 2010)

*Sieht den Untoten mit dem Streitkolben an*
"Na, sind wir heute Spaßbremse??"
*Grummelt*

*Richtet sich an den Orc*
"Guter Schlag für einen alten Orc, gekonnt an dem Kopf des friedseligen Untoten vorbei."
*Zwinkert*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Januar 2010)

/ooc: Wie jetzt? Soll Zerjo sterben oder nicht?

Hey ZAM ließt mit !11elf


----------



## Nebularis (6. Januar 2010)

"Spassbremse!"
*lacht laut*


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

ooc: Bin fuer Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ooc off

"Ruft hier einer die Wachen? Ich nehm mir den Priester vor, dass er nicht auf die Idee kommt abzuhauen."
*Schwankt ploetzlich und fliegt fast um, kann sich an dem Tisch anhalten. Er ist sehr erschoepft*


----------



## Bahlti (6. Januar 2010)

/ooc weiss nicht, is er der böse oder der priester?^^ deine charaktere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 uhuhuh Zam liest den fred *freu*^^ /ooc off


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

ooc: Egal, das koennen unsere Charaktere eh nicht wissen, also werden sie nach ihrem Gefuehl handeln.... ooc off


----------



## Nebularis (6. Januar 2010)

"wenn Ihr wollt schlagt euch doch die Köpfe ein, wenn ich glück habe sind die Verräter mit dabei"
*Lacht und steckt den Kriegshammer weg*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Januar 2010)

*Shadoweye steht mit dem Rücken zur Wand. Der Taure und der Todesritter stehen mit gezückten
Waffen vor ihm, der Barkeeper lässt nach den Waffen rufen*
"Nicht die Wachen..." flüstert der Priester und schielt zu dem Dolch. Würde er den Stein zerstören 
können wäre er so gut wie aus dem Schneider.
*Der Priester hebt den Stab in die Höhe*


----------



## Bahlti (6. Januar 2010)

-


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Januar 2010)

@ Bahlti: Das geht nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So der Schurke ist tot, der Priester hebt den Stab. Was tut ihr?


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

*Mit voller Wucht versucht Groshtok Shadoweye den Griff der Axt reinzurammen, doch er ist sehr erschoepft und zielt nur sehr schlecht*
"Er hat uns schon einmal verwirrt und mit seiner Illusion hinters licht gefuehrt...greift ihn euch, Leute..." *Faellt um*


ooc: Die finale muesst ihr ohne Mich austragen - zu viel koennt ihr von einem Alten Orc nicht verlangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ooc off


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

*Gron mischt sich in den Kampf ein*
"Steckt den Stab weg Priester!"
*Er schwingt seinen Streitkolben in Richtung des Stabes*


----------



## Nebularis (6. Januar 2010)

*Sagt etwas in einer unverständlichen Sprache und verlässt die Taverne, als er durch die Türe schreitet sagt er noch:*
„Ich komme zurück ich bin hier noch nicht fertig"
*Seine Augen blitzen auf*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Januar 2010)

*Der Priester weicht dem Ork aus und blickt ihn voller Mitleid an.*
"Verdammt."
*er trifft eine Entscheidung*
"Schatten sterben nicht!"
*Er macht einen Satz über den gestürtzten Ork und zielt mit seinem Stab 
auf den verfluchten Stein*
*wird von Gron jedoch getroffen und knallt gegen die Wand. Der Stab 
löst sich in einem schwarzen Nebel auf*


----------



## Bahlti (6. Januar 2010)

/ooc der zerjo ist tot? von dem schlag ins gesicht?? ok, so hab ich das nicht interpretiert /ooc off


/ooc edith ich schreib zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Januar 2010)

/ooc

@ Bahlti: Es hat sich schon wieder weiterentwickelt. Drück F5 bevor du zu einem
neuen Post ansetzt, dann siehst du was neu dazugekommen ist. 

 *Mit einem Erneuten Schwung saust die Axt auf das Rueckgrat des Schurken zu, mit einer Geschwindigkeit die fuer jemanden in Groshtoks Alter unnatuerlich ist*
Der Barkeeper hat ihn im Rückgrat erwischt. Dass das tötlich sein kann wurde schon vorher erwähnt.

So ich lieg erstmal am Boden. Der Barkeeper auch. Wer gesellt sich zu uns auf
den Boden?^^


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

*Richtet sich ganz leicht auf, und bringt unter starker Anstrengung hervor*
"Macht mir nicht die schoene Einrichtung...kaputt..." *Faellt wieder hin und ist scheinbar bewusstlos*


----------



## Bahlti (6. Januar 2010)

"Mir reichts jetzt"
*Nimmt den Priester an seiner Robe, hebt ihn hoch und drückt ihn gegen die Wand*
"Redet!!! Wer seid ihr, was wollt ihr hier , und was hat es mit dem Dolch auf sich?"


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

occ on: ich bin grad irgendwie verwirrt Oo wir schreiben irgendwie alle gleichzeitig aber über andere sachen :< wir müssen mal irgendwie einen punkt finden ab den wir alle weitermachen können weil ich bin grade mwehr als verwirrt xD


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Januar 2010)

Jo Lachmann hat recht. Lassen wir den TE einen Post machen in dem die gesamte Lage beschrieben ist. 
Ab da geht es dann weiter, ok?


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

Also, Groshtok und Shadoweye liegen am boden, Ork bewusstlos Untoter nicht, Zerjo ist tot durch Groshtoks Axt, keine hat noch die Wachen gerufen und Shadoweyes stab ist weg. Er wird grad von dem Todesritter verhoert / dieser versucht es.
Der andere Todesritter hat die Taverne verlassen, Gorn hat Shadoweye aufgehalten und steht jetzt daneben



ooc: Ich muss jetzt leider wech, also macht die sache ohne Groshtok fertig...er ist ja sowieso bewusstlos.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Januar 2010)

*Gorn guckt sich die Taverne nochmal genau an*
"Ich mache mich auf den weg zu den Wachen. Ich bin bald zurück."
*Gorn rennt aus der Taverne*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Januar 2010)

/ooc: Dann muss ich jetzt auspacken? kk

/rp

*Shadoweye sieht seinem Gegenüber, der ihn festhält, in die Augen*
"Am Besten, Ihr lasst mich herunter."
*Sein Blick wandert zu Groshtok*
"Helft ihm auf, er braucht Hilfe."
*Schaut wieder sein Gegenüber an*
"Na los!"


----------



## Bahlti (6. Januar 2010)

"Nagut, aber eine falsche Bewegung und ihr habt die längste Zeit gelebt... Ich mein wart die längste Zeit untot ähm , ach ihr wisst was ich meine!"
*Lässt den Priester los, setzt Groshtok auf und lehnt ihn gegen die Theke*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Januar 2010)

*Shadoweye fängt sich wieder*
"Geht es Groshtok gut?"
*Geht zum toten Zerjo und hebt den Dolch auf. Als er den Stein aus der
Öffnung nimmt verzerrt sich sein Gesicht vor Schmerz. Der Priester steckt
ihn in eine verzierte Tasche, dann streckt er seine Hand von sich und der
Stab erscheint in seiner Hand*
"Es ist kompliziert. Ich schätzte ihr alle wisst was an der Pforte des Zorns
passiert ist?"
*setzt sich, behält den Stab aber in der Hand*


----------



## Bahlti (6. Januar 2010)

"Ja dem alten Orc geht es gut soweit, er ist nur erschöpft."
*Lacht*
"Ob ich es weiss? Ich war dabei! Gekämpft habe ich wie ein Berserker, Seite an Seite mit Saurfang Junior. Bis Putress kam."


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Januar 2010)

"Das ist es Putress ist ein verräter gewesen. Das Problem steckt tiefer..."
*sammelt sich*
"Sylvanas und Faranell, der Meister des Apothekariums, hatten zusammen mit
dem Meister der Magiergilde etwas ganz anderes mit der Seuche geplant.
Putress ist ihnen dazwischengekommen und ihre Pläne hinausgezögert. Ich habe
mich in den letzten Jahren verdient gemacht und wurde schlussentlich eingeweiht.
*drückt den Rücken durch und spricht lauter*
"Die Verlassenen wollen alles töten. Die Horde, die Allianz, die Geißel. Einfach alles.
Am Ende sollen nur die freien Untoten übrigbleiben. Ich wollte Thrall warenen doch
haben die Todespirscher Wind davon bekommen."
*steht wieder auf*
"Ich muss fort. Bevor die Wachen kommen. Versucht nicht mich aufzuhalten und
wenn Ihr gefragt werdet, keiner weiß etwas. Bekommen die Verlassenen mit dass
das Geheimnis bekannt wird werden sie jeden hier töten."
*hebt beide Hände*
"Ich werde einen Weg finden. Irgendwie."
*Löst sich langsam in einer schwarzen Wolke auf die sich verflüchtigt*

/ooc: So ich bin auch mal weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahlti (6. Januar 2010)

"Toll jetzt steh ich hier , ganz alleine."
*Schreit dem Gehilfen des Wirts*
"Hier, halt die Stellung, kümmer dich um deinen Wirt, ich nehm mir oben ein Zimmer."


----------



## Edou (6. Januar 2010)

*nach Abwesenheit tritt der untote erneut in die bar ein*
"Was ist den hier passiert"
"Ist alles in ordung,kann ich nichtmal eine weile weg seine ehe was passiert"
*besorgt nach Groshtok sucht"


----------



## Davidor (6. Januar 2010)

ooc: Hmm, war ich zulange weg, war halt in meinem Zimmer als das da unten abging^^ /ooc


----------



## Davidor (12. Januar 2010)

/push


----------



## dragon1 (12. Januar 2010)

*Mit einer Kruecke in der Hand kommt Groshtok wieder in die Taverne*
"Hallo...liebe Gaeste" *Er tut sich beim sprechen schwer*
"Ich bin wieder da"


----------



## Davidor (12. Januar 2010)

*kommt runter, sieht den Gastwirt und wundert sich*
"Was ist denn mit dir passiert?"


----------



## dragon1 (12. Januar 2010)

"Naja, da hat so einer Radau gemacht, und ich hab mich etwas...ueberanstrengt. Irgendwelche innere verletzungen, hat der Schamane mir erklaert...ich werd schon noch gesund."


----------



## Deck5 (13. Januar 2010)

hier


----------



## dragon1 (13. Januar 2010)

"Nein danke, wird...schon...noch gehen.
Was soll ich einschenken?"


----------



## Davidor (13. Januar 2010)

Kühles Met bitte.....kannst du uns etwas mehr erzählen?


----------



## dragon1 (13. Januar 2010)

"Ich weiss auch nicht alles...aber erst ist ein Untoter mit 2 Dolchen aufgetaucht, und hat versucht etwas ueber einen Schattenpriester herauszufinden. Ich hab ihn verjagt, dann ist Oberanführer Runthak aufgetaucht. Wie es sich herausstellte war das der Schattenpriester, der eine Illusion erschuf. Es gab ein Handgemenge mit dem anderen Untoten, der wieder gekommen ist, und nachdem ich diesem Schuft die Wirbelsaeule zerschlug, bin ich kraftlos auf dem Boden gefallen, und mir dabei scheinbar etwas Verletzt" *Beginnt zu husten und spuckt etwas Blut, richtet sich wieder auf und schenkt Met ein*
"Hier"


----------



## Deck5 (13. Januar 2010)

na gut wenn ihr nicht wollt 
könnt ich bitte ein kaltes frisches wasser haben??


----------



## dragon1 (13. Januar 2010)

*Bringt ein Glas Quellwasser vorbei*


----------



## Deck5 (13. Januar 2010)

mhh ich war schon lange nicht mehr in silber mond ich sollte mal nach meiner mutter und meinem vater gucken wie es ihnenn geht..misst habe ich das gerade laut gesagt
*errötet*ähm ok das was ihr gerade gehört habt vergesst ihr am besten wieder
*trinkt das wasser und gibt zu dem normalen preis noch ein gold trinkgeld
occ ich bin bis morgen off cu leute occ off


----------



## Davidor (14. Januar 2010)

Schonwieder diese Untoten....könnt ihr mir den Schattenpriester eventuell beschreiben?


----------



## Davidor (17. Januar 2010)

/puschel


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (21. Januar 2010)

Unseren Ausbilder nennen wir immer Puschel oder Papa Bär.

In dem Sinne:

Pushel!

PS: Ich fürchte ich habe den Thread kaputtgemacht?


----------



## dragon1 (22. Januar 2010)

nein...nur is grad nichts los. Jemand ne idee, wie man Groshtok wieder versucht ins grab zu bringen *Lach*?


----------

